# مش ببطل : اسماء اعضاء محيرانى  ههههههههه



## asmicheal (13 يونيو 2010)

بقلمى مش منقول 

مش ببطل مشاغبة 

قوللوا اللى تقولوة 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


جزء حميم فى شخصيتى احبة مهما اعانى منة 

خير بقى اللهم اجعلة خير 

حد يندة عشماااااااااااوى 

والمطافى 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


اية يابنى ويا بنتى الاسماء دى 


ممكن تفسروا لى الاسماء اللى محيرانى 

ولية ومعنى الاسم دة 


انتى مالك يا حشّرية 


لامالى مش مختار الاسم دة لتظهر بية 

لو تحب تفسرة لنا 

يبقى ربنا يخليك 

واللى يعرف يقول على طول 

قول 


اعترف 

المكان كلة محاصر 





ب 












روك ودونا والمشرفين 

اعتقد فية ناس ليها مشرف خصوصى 


فوق موضوعاتها اول ما تنزل 



اوبشن غلاوة 



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه





هابعت لكل اسم مذكور 

لو حب يفسر لنا اسمة 

او اللى يعرف يقول 


اليكم اعجب الاسماء واطرفها 
 



:download:


----------



## asmicheal (13 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا كيريتيك دى فكرتة شباب *
*فهرس بالاسماء* 

كليمو

zama

just member

Roka_Jesus

abokaf2020

happy angel

candy shop

Critic

dodo jojo

GOSPEL OF TRUTH+

شمس الحق

Apsoti

الملك العقرب

tasoni queena

netta

MATTEW 

كوك

الملكة العراقية

sparrow

red rose88

KOKOMAN

سور

SALVATION

REDEMPTION

petit chat

Alcrusader

meso*sasa + Love Jesus

النهيسى

ABOTARBO

حمورابي

COPTIC_KNIGHT

مونيكا 57






18


----------



## zama (13 يونيو 2010)

*zama*

أنا الحقيقة بحب (( هانيبال )) ، كقائد عسكرى فذ جداً ، لجانب أنه حااااااااكم مـُحنك بشتى مجالات الإدارة ..

أسم *zama* دا أسم المدينة اللى هــُزم فيها (( هانيبال )) ..

*zama* أساساً مدينة فى (( نوميديا )) (( الجزائر حالياً )) ..

أنا بقدس الشخصية دى أوووووووووووووووى (( هانيبال )) ..

دا سبب أختياااااااااااارى الأسم ..

بس الحقيقة أنا كنت معجب بأسماااااااااء يونانى تانية كتير أوووووووووووى ، هقولكوا أحب الأسماء لقلبى ..

*jason *دا أسم البطل لقصة (( الفراااااااء الذهبى )) ، كنت عايزة لكن 

*روووووووووووووووك* قالى " قيد الأستعمااااااااااال ، أختااااااار غيره " ..

*عايز أعرف بردو لييييييييييه أخترتى أسمك *(( *أسمشايل* )) ؟؟

موضوع لذيذ ، أشكرك ..


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 يونيو 2010)

*صاحبه الموضوع تبدأ الاول


ليه اخترتي اسمك​*


----------



## asmicheal (13 يونيو 2010)

zama قال:


> *zama*
> 
> أنا الحقيقة بحب (( هانيبال )) ، كقائد عسكرى فذ جداً ، لجانب أنه حااااااااكم مـُحنك بشتى مجالات الإدارة ..
> 
> ...


 


:download:

يا اخى قلبك حاسس 
تعرف زاما 

انت فعلا كنت ببالى لاسئلك 

عن اسمك 


والموضوع لذيذ 
بمشاركاتكم اللذيذة 

وكما توقعت هيكون لكل اسم قصة فى بطن مختارة 
ومعلومة جميلة 

ممكن نعرفها 

زاما الغالى شكرا لك 



وعلشان مشاركتك الحلوة 

asmicheal 

دة اختصار لاسمى الحقيقى 


a   s      micheal 


واسمى الحقيقى 


دلعة 

ايمى 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (13 يونيو 2010)

هو بالاصل دخلت بأسم )((كليم))

الاسم اخذته من الكتاب المقدس

كليم الله..

لسبب ما  لن اقوله...

طلبت من روك تغييره  

بزيادة حرف... ال..و...

فأصبح.. ((*كليمو*))...


----------



## asmicheal (13 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> هو بالاصل دخلت بأسم )((كليم))
> 
> الاسم اخذته من الكتاب المقدس
> 
> ...


 


:download:

اللة كليم اللة 

سبب رائع بالفعل لاختيار الاسم 

شكرا لاهتمامك وردك كليمو


----------



## asmicheal (13 يونيو 2010)

الغالية اللذيذة الصريحة 


ابو كف 


اسم جديد رغم انة لبنوتة 

ياترى ممكن تفسرى لنا 

الاسم وسبب اختيارك لة


----------



## just member (13 يونيو 2010)

*انا اخترت يكون اسمى just member
رخامة وخلاص


*​


----------



## asmicheal (13 يونيو 2010)

just member قال:


> *انا اخترت يكون اسمى just member*
> 
> *رخامة وخلاص*
> **​


 

:download:

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

رخامة دى 

مصرى 100%

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

اسم عاجبنى فعلا 

ورغم انة واضح لكن عميق 

وكنت هسالك علية 

بس بقى 

انت 

سّبقت 

رخااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامة 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اوعى تزعل 

نصف مواضيعى بقت مصالحات 
لضحايا مواضيعى 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههه


----------



## just member (13 يونيو 2010)

*عميق ازاى
طيب نبهى بقى على الناس محدش ينزل فية بدل ما يغرق
هاهاهاهاها

ماتخديش على كلامى
بس مجرد انى حاب اضحك
وماتتعوديش منى على هيك 
دى بس لحظات كدة الغزالة بتكون رايقة
بتعرفى الغزالة
ولا احكيلك عنها

*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يونيو 2010)

*انا بقا غششته من روك وضيفت حرف أ *
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يونيو 2010)

just member قال:


> *عميق ازاى
> طيب نبهى بقى على الناس محدش ينزل فية بدل ما يغرق
> هاهاهاهاها
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ياعيني يا جوجو *
*غزالة هههههههههههه*
*عسل يا جوجو*
*واللي مش يقول كده اطخه بفرفر ههههههههههه*​


----------



## just member (13 يونيو 2010)

اصيلة يا روكا من يومك
ليكي عندى شيكولاة بس تكون سايحة 
هههههههههه
القلوب عند بعضها يا بطوط
دول كلهم 5
ولا نسيتي


----------



## asmicheal (13 يونيو 2010)

just member قال:


> *عميق ازاى*​
> 
> *طيب نبهى بقى على الناس محدش ينزل فية بدل ما يغرق*
> *هاهاهاهاها*​
> ...


 


:download:


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بس استحمل دى 
وخدها بالمعنى مش بالقطاعى 


لانها دعابة مصرية ذاعقة 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

*عميق ازاى*​ 
*طيب نبهى بقى على الناس محدش ينزل فية بدل ما يغرق*
*هاهاهاهاها*​ 
*ماتخديش على كلامى*​ 

*:download:*​ 
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​ 
*اتعودت مش باخد على الالوان *
*بترعب منها بس *​ 
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​ 




*بس مجرد انى حاب اضحك*
*وماتتعوديش منى على هيك *
*دى بس لحظات كدة الغزالة بتكون رايقة*
*بتعرفى الغزالة*
*ولا احكيلك عنها*​ 



*:download:*​ 

*بالنسبة للغزالة *​ 
*مش *​ 
*هية برضة *
*البنوتة اللى اتحمصت فى الشمس مستنية *
*الوردة اللى مخبيها *





*كما ب الشكل التالى *​ 







*




*​


----------



## just member (13 يونيو 2010)

*ولا فى شكل تالى ولا تالت
وبعدين اى الوان بتقصديها
خرجى من راسك يا امى اى الوان وكلميني راجل لراجل

ههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## asmicheal (13 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *انا بقا غششته من روك وضيفت حرف أ *
> 
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


 


:download:

تمام التمام روكا 

روك = روك +أ

اللى لة ظهر بقى 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (13 يونيو 2010)

just member قال:


> *ولا فى شكل تالى ولا تالت*
> 
> *وبعدين اى الوان بتقصديها*
> *خرجى من راسك يا امى اى الوان وكلميني راجل لراجل*
> ...


 


:download:


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الاصفر اشتغل 


شايفة 

خير اللهم اجعلة خير 

برتقالى واحمر 


ياماما   اةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

اجروا 
وليغادر الموضوع 

النساء والاطفال اولا 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههه


----------



## just member (13 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


*يااااااااة
تصدقى نسيتها يا اسماشيل
واقف وماسكها بقالى كتير قوى
والمشكلة انى مكسل اروحلها
بس هى معندهاش دم
ماتقوم تجرى عليا 
حتى علشان خاطر تاخدها
اصل حبيبتى استغلالية شوية فى حكاية الورود
مافيش مرة بروح اقابلها الا وما يكون معى 3 وردات
وردة احمر
ووردة ابيض ووردة اصفر
ومش هحكيلك قصتهم
رخامة بردو

*​


----------



## just member (13 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


*لا اله الا المسيح
اية دخل اصفر فى احمر فى بنفسجى فى اسود 

انتى بتحسيسينى اننا واقفنلك بالمرصاد
بجد يا بطة
ربنا يرحمنا

بعدين ماتخافيش منى
انا وعدك ووعد الحر دين
طردك على ايدى
وعلى فكرة
بردو هيكون رخامة وافترى كمان
اةةةةةةةةةةةةة
اومال احنا مشرفين بالاسم وبس ولا اية
طب دة انا حاسس ان روك اختارنى مشرف بس علشان يجي اليوم اللى اطردك فية
وماتخافيش لو فيا عمر
اكيد مستنية

*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يونيو 2010)

just member قال:


> اصيلة يا روكا من يومك
> ليكي عندى شيكولاة بس تكون سايحة
> هههههههههه
> القلوب عند بعضها يا بطوط
> ...


*هههههههههههههههه*
*اللهم اني صائم:t30:*
*هههههههههههههه*
*انا اقدر يا جوجو انسي:warning:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> تمام التمام روكا
> 
> ...


*شوفتي اديكي عرفتي *
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*كل خيررررررررر:crazy_pil*
*الحق اخلع انا بقا*​


----------



## just member (13 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> *اللهم اني صائم:t30:*
> *هههههههههههههه*
> *انا اقدر يا جوجو انسي:warning:*​


هههههههههههه
فاتتنى دى يا روكا
ماتنسيني بصلاتك بقى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يونيو 2010)

just member قال:


> هههههههههههه
> فاتتنى دى يا روكا
> ماتنسيني بصلاتك بقى


*ههههههههه*
*انت دايما كده نساي هههه*
*صلوات العدرا والقديسين معاك دايما*
*بص سيبك من الموضوع وتعالي نرغي شوية هههههههه*​


----------



## abokaf2020 (13 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> الغالية اللذيذة الصريحة
> 
> 
> ابو كف
> ...



*
بعد الاشادة بالموضوع الجامد 
والاقرار بانك المشاغبه الاكثر جراءة بالمنتدي 
اكيد معظنم المنتدي عرف اني اسمي ماريان وناس كتير بتقولي غيري اسم الدخول لاسم بناتي 
ولكن هيهات ان الاسم ده عجبني كده ومش هغيره لعده اسباب 
اولا سبب اطلاق الاسم انا بابا اسمه شحاته والاسم ده مشهور بابو كف 
ظروق اطلاق الاسم كنا في مؤتمر ببلطيم انا وصحابي وكنت لسه ساعتها في اولي اعدادي وحد عزيز عليا جامد طلع عليا طول المؤتمر ابو كف 
ومنن ساعتها وانا بحب الاسم وبقي غالي عليا 
وبعد الاسم ده ليه مميزات كتير 
1 اسمي اول اسم علي موبيلات صحابي سواء القايمة عربي او انجليزي 
2 مفيش في كل المنتديات المسيحية وغير المسيحية غير ابو كف واحده بس اللي هي انا 
3 اسم محير ناس كتير ويحسسك بالغموض 
ملحوظة انا عملت موضوع كامل عشان الاسم 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=94200
وعلي فكرة لو الاسم مش عجبك او مش عاجب اي حد ان ممكن ...................





بهرج اكيد مش هغيره *​


----------



## asmicheal (13 يونيو 2010)

just member قال:


> *يااااااااة*
> 
> *تصدقى نسيتها يا اسماشيل*
> *واقف وماسكها بقالى كتير قوى*
> ...


 


:download:

لا يا عم ما لياش 
فى السياسات  الخاصة 
ورد خطيبتك 

دة 
سياسات خاصة بالقانون 2010      2010 



هههههههههههههههههههه



انا 
فى العام مع ال 3 مليون اللى بيتابعوا  معايا


----------



## asmicheal (13 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههه*​
> 
> *انت دايما كده نساي هههه*
> *صلوات العدرا والقديسين معاك دايما*
> *بص سيبك من الموضوع وتعالي نرغي شوية هههههههه*​


 

:download:


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههه

ايوة خدوا راحتكم خالص 
ارغوا وفداكم مليون موضوع 

عموما 

انا اللى فى الاخر بتعاقب 
ويطلق عليا 
ارق ارق المسميات 

والمكتب قدام روك ودونا 

يتملى شكاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااوى 


الحقوا اسميشال ومواضيعها 


وما بين صفات مثل 

لفت الانتباة وسيكولوجية نقص شخصيتى واكتناز استعراض مواضيعى والتبطين والتوجة الموجهة 



........................................

.................................................................

..........................................................................

يا قلبى ما تحزن 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دة اية اللى احنا فية دة يا ربى


----------



## besm alslib (13 يونيو 2010)

*على فكره انا لسا مشوفتش الموضوع بس دخلت ارخم عليكي *

*ومش عارفه اقولك ايه لانك بجد خضتيني *

*لان انتي عارفه موعد مجي الحكومه وقايلالك اني اليوم وبكرا كمان مش هدخل اوي *

*اتفاجئت برسالتك وانتي كاتبا زعلانه مني ومش هفرض نفسي ربنا يعلم لو بايدي كنت هاجي  ...........  بس بختك بقى انك بعيده عني هههههههههه*

*لان انا اساسا لا شوفت رد ولا اي شي يزعل وحتى وعلى فرض لو حصل*

*انتي عارفا اني هرخم عليكي واقولك رايي بغلاستي وصراحتي المعهوده مش هزعل منك من الباب للطاق ومردش عليكي ده لو حصل طبعا *


*هستنى بقى لما تفتحي الخاص عشان ارخم براحتي واديلك شوية كلام مقولكيش عليهم هههههههههه*


*(( للمشرفين كامل الحق بحذف الكلام لانو يعتبر رساله لايمي مش رد بس رجاءا لو هيتمسح فبعد متشوفو ايمي ))*​


----------



## asmicheal (13 يونيو 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> *بعد الاشادة بالموضوع الجامد *
> *والاقرار بانك المشاغبه الاكثر جراءة بالمنتدي *
> *اكيد معظنم المنتدي عرف اني اسمي ماريان وناس كتير بتقولي غيري اسم الدخول لاسم بناتي *
> *ولكن هيهات ان الاسم ده عجبني كده ومش هغيره لعده اسباب *
> ...


 




:download:

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

مش عاجبنى ازاى 

انتى فوق الراس يا باشا 

يعنى اسم اسميشال اللى عدل اوى 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الاسامى عند بعضها 

نورتينى حبيبتى 

ماريان ابوكف 

ممكن تسمحى اناديكى بالاسم دة 

لان صدقينى بحب وضوحك وصراحتك   
وانتى من الناس الغاليين عليا بجد


----------



## asmicheal (13 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *على فكره انا لسا مشوفتش الموضوع بس دخلت ارخم عليكي *​
> 
> *ومش عارفه اقولك ايه لانك بجد خضتيني *​
> *لان انتي عارفه موعد مجي الحكومه وقايلالك اني اليوم وبكرا كمان مش هدخل اوي *​
> ...


 


:download:

لا ما انا لغيت الرد اللى ممكن كان يضايقك 

هوة انا اقدر على زعلك 

عارفة ضعفى امام من احبهم من قلبى 

بس لسة شوية على الخاص 



انا بروق   قبيلة وقافلة الامتحانات بس 



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## abokaf2020 (13 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> 
> ...





ابو كف

 ماريان ابو كف 

المهم ابو كف موجود


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


*فدانا يا ايمي هههههههههههههههه:t30:*
*اهو خوفتي الواد*
*عاجبك كده:smil8:*​


----------



## asmicheal (13 يونيو 2010)

ابسوتى  ميرنا 

يعنى اية ولية


----------



## besm alslib (13 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> لا ما انا لغيت الرد اللى ممكن كان يضايقك
> 
> ...



*مع اني مش شوفتو اساسا بس انتي عارفا حتى لو ضايقني كنت هقولك ده*

*عالخاص مش هسكت من غير كلام مينفعش اساسا *

*ومتل ما بتحبي لما تحسي انك روقتي ابقي افتحي *

*تصبحي على خير *
​


----------



## asmicheal (13 يونيو 2010)

بموت فعلا فى كوبتك مرمر 

بس 
لما عرفت ان مامتها هابى انجل 

ازداد حبى لكوبتك مرمر عمقا 

ممكن 

*happy angel* 


تقوللى لنا سبب اختيار حضرتك لاسمك الجميل اية


----------



## asmicheal (13 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *مع اني مش شوفتو اساسا بس انتي عارفا حتى لو ضايقني كنت هقولك ده*​
> *عالخاص مش هسكت من غير كلام مينفعش اساسا *​
> *ومتل ما بتحبي لما تحسي انك روقتي ابقي افتحي *​
> *تصبحي على خير *​


 


:download:

معلش غاليتى 
اصل زعلى لما بيبقى عميق 

مش بناقشة مع حد غير ربنا واب اعترافى 


انتى عارفة غلاوتك عندى 

اول واحدة هاكلمها لما افتح الخاص 

اكيد هتكون انتى 


معلومة 

اصدقائى بجد مهما حصل ومهما عملوا لا افقدهم 

بيبقوا وشم فى قلبى 

لذا بدقق جدا فى اختيارهم 

تصبحى اسعد انسانة فى الدنيا 

وكل خير وسعادة وفرح وسلام المسيح بقلبك وبيبتك


----------



## asmicheal (13 يونيو 2010)

احن من بالمنتدى 
والحضن اللى احتضنى حصريا 

والقلب الانقى من النقاء 

والجمال كلة 
وكل السكر والكاندى 

استاذة 


*candy shop* 


ممكن تقوللى لنا لية اختارتى الاسم الجميل دة


----------



## asmicheal (13 يونيو 2010)

*Critic* 


بصراحة مش فاهمة الاسم 

ولية اخترتة كريتيك


----------



## happy angel (13 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> بموت فعلا فى كوبتك مرمر
> 
> بس
> لما عرفت ان مامتها هابى انجل
> ...



*مرمر بنت ذى العسل الكل بيحبها اولهم هابى هههههههه
ربنا يخليكى حبيبتى
بامانه اللى اختار الاسم ابنى الحبيب Coptic Man*​


----------



## asmicheal (13 يونيو 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *مرمر بنت ذى العسل الكل بيحبها اولهم هابى هههههههه*​
> *ربنا يخليكى حبيبتى*
> 
> *بامانه اللى اختار الاسم ابنى الحبيب Coptic Man*​


 

:download:

اسم على مسمى 
اللى تجيب بنوتة طعمة ولذيذة وظريفة وعسولة والكل فعلا بيحبها 

لازم تكون هابى انجل فعلا 


شكرا ليكى كتير كتير 
نورتى الموضوع بمرورك الرائع فية


----------



## candy shop (13 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> احن من بالمنتدى
> والحضن اللى احتضنى حصريا
> 
> والقلب الانقى من النقاء
> ...



حبيبه قلبى 

ميرسى جدااااااااااااا على الكلام الجميل ده كله 

انتى علشان جميله وقلبك ابيض  شيفانى كده 

ربنا يخليكى يا حبيبتى

اما الاسم  *candy shop*

انا اصلا فى يوم كنت بدور على ترانيم حزينه  على النت 

وطلع معايا منتدى الكنيسه  كان اول حاجه ليه على النت

ابنى هو اللى اختار الاسم وهو اللى سجلى  لانى مكنتش اعرف يعنى ايه منتدى كان بدايه 

تعاملى مع النت ومن يوم ما دخلت المنتدى اصبح شىء مهم جدااااا فى حياتى  حاليا بقالى 

3 سنين  وخمس شهور طولت صح هههههههههه

ميرسى يا حبيبتى على محبتك الجميله 
​


----------



## Critic (13 يونيو 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=79413


> *Critic*
> 
> 
> *بصراحة مش فاهمة الاسم
> ...


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=79413http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=79413http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=79413
*critic يعنى "ناقد"*
*و اخترته لان انا ده جزء من شخصيتى انا ناقد بحكم دراستى علمتى انتقد كل حاجة*
*و لان دى شغلتى فى الاسلاميات ههههههههه*

*ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل*
*اول لما افضى هقرا كل الاسامى الصعبة اللى عايز اعرفها من موضوعك الموسوعة ده هههه*


----------



## asmicheal (13 يونيو 2010)

Critic قال:


> *critic يعنى "ناقد"*
> *و اخترته لان انا ده جزء من شخصيتى انا ناقد بحكم دراستى علمتى انتقد كل حاجة*
> *و لان دى شغلتى فى الاسلاميات ههههههههه*
> 
> ...


 

:download:

شكرا كريتيك لمرورك الغالى 

اسم جميل فعلا 

وسبب رائع 

زى ما قلت لكم لكل اسم معنى 
بجد كان نفسى اعرفة مع ال 3 مليون اللى بتابعوا منتدى الكنيسة


----------



## asmicheal (13 يونيو 2010)

candy shop قال:


> حبيبه قلبى ​
> 
> ميرسى جدااااااااااااا على الكلام الجميل ده كله ​
> انتى علشان جميله وقلبك ابيض شيفانى كده ​
> ...


 

:download:

كان يوم كاندى كلة جمال 



لما اشتركتى هنا استاذتى الغالية 


يا رب عقبال 3 مليون سنة 

نستمتع كلنا فيهم 

ب احن حضن واغلى قلب عليا هنا بصحيح 

مرورك نورنى استاذتى الغالية


----------



## dodo jojo (13 يونيو 2010)

انا اخترت الاسم ده عشان اسمى ديفيد جوزيف......بس......شكرا للموضوع يا جميل


----------



## asmicheal (13 يونيو 2010)

الغالى الشقى 


*Molka Molkan*

لا افهم اسمك واتمنى اعرف لية اخترتة


----------



## asmicheal (13 يونيو 2010)

اخى الصغنن الفائق الشقاوة والادب الجم 


*د/ طحبوش* 


ما معنى اسمك ولما اخترتة


----------



## asmicheal (13 يونيو 2010)

dodo jojo قال:


> انا اخترت الاسم ده عشان اسمى ديفيد جوزيف......بس......شكرا للموضوع يا جميل


 
:download:

اسم جميل 

شكرا لمرورك الراقى  وتوضيحك الجميل  ديفيد 

بس انا بحب اسم ديفيد جدا 
لانة على اسم داود النبى  وابونا داود لمعى 
وكلاهما احبهم جدا


----------



## asmicheal (13 يونيو 2010)

فية اسم يثير دهشتى 

ممكن الملك 
بس اشمعنى 

*الملك العقرب* 

بجد نفسى اعرف


----------



## asmicheal (13 يونيو 2010)

الشقية اللذيذة 

*gospel of truth*


اسمك معناة اية ولية


----------



## asmicheal (13 يونيو 2010)

اسم جميل جدا وجديد 

*bitar*

بس مش عارفة معناة ولية اختارتة


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (14 يونيو 2010)

*


asmicheal قال:



الشقية اللذيذة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


asmicheal قال:


> *gospel of truth*
> 
> 
> *اسمك معناة اية ولية *​
> ​





*مممممممممممم اغريغوريوس مره سئلني السؤال دا و هجيب بصراحه*​ 
*كلمه انجيل معناها البشاره الساره او الخبار الساره*​ 
*و معناها بالانجليش gospel*​ 
*و truth الحقيقه*​ 
*يعني بشاره الحق او بشاره الحقيقه و هي المسيحيه بشكل عام يعني و سيدنا المسيح بشكل خاص*​ 
*فالاسم فيه قدر جامد من الخيال و التركيب*​ 
*انا اغريغوريوس قالي دا علي اسم انجيل الحق الابوكريفي صح هههههههه قولت له ولا قريته يا حاج*​ 
*هي معناها انجيل الحق فعلا بس انجيل الحق هنا مش الانجيل الغنوصي*​ 
*لا ...يعني بشاره الحق*​ 
*زي انجيل الغرله الامم يعني او انجيل الختان اي بشاره اليهود *​ 
*فانجيل الحق هنا الي هو المسيح نفسه البشاره*​ 
*مش معناه انجيل الحق الابوكريفي هههههههه*​ 
*افتكر كدا اسمي معناه واضح*​ 
*بشاره الحق او انجيل الحق او اخبار الحق الساره*​ 
*و هي طبعا بشري الخلاص *

*اما اخترته ليه لانه مميز جدا يليق بمدافعه بتكتب في منتديات كتير عايزه يكون ليها اسم مميز زي هولي بايبل او نيومان  او البابلي و اكون متفرده بيه لوحدي مش مكرر فاستعلمت خيالي في التركيب المتميز دا *
*و كدا يعني اسم مميز جدا و بيعني كمان  فرحتنا بالبشاره الساره و انا اعترف انه اسمه مستحوي من انجيل الحق بس بمعني مختلف جدا هههههههههه المعني السابق شرحه*​ 
*اتمني يكون اسمي واضح يا اسميشال يا قمر*​ 
*بقي انا لذيذه ربنا يخليكي ههههههههه*​ 
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## Coptic Man (14 يونيو 2010)

موضوعك جميل يا اسماشيل وفادني كتير في معرفة اسماء الاعضاء اللي معانا

وطلع وراء كل اسم قصة جميلة ومعني 

شكرا ليكي​


----------



## asmicheal (14 يونيو 2010)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *مممممممممممم اغريغوريوس مره سئلني السؤال دا و هجيب بصراحه*​
> *كلمه انجيل معناها البشاره الساره او الخبار الساره*​
> *و معناها بالانجليش gospel*​
> *و truth الحقيقه*​
> ...


 


:download:

اللة اسم جميل الذ  تروث 

بس صعب فى الحفظ شوية 

لو تروث ما القوة كلها بالحقيقة 


شكرا لمشاركتك الجميلة  الذ واشقى تروث نورتينى حبيبتى


----------



## asmicheal (14 يونيو 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> موضوعك جميل يا اسماشيل وفادني كتير في معرفة اسماء الاعضاء اللي معانا​
> 
> وطلع وراء كل اسم قصة جميلة ومعني ​
> 
> شكرا ليكي​


 

:download:

شكرا كوبتك 
لمرورك الجميل وكلماتك الرقيقة


----------



## Alexander.t (14 يونيو 2010)

انا اسمى معروف ومش محتاج بس انا مش داخل عشان الموضوع
انا داخل عشان اقولك نورتى بروفيلى


----------



## MATTEW (14 يونيو 2010)

*طيب و انا محدش سئلني ليه*

​


----------



## tasoni queena (14 يونيو 2010)

> *طيب و انا محدش سئلني ليه*



هههههههههههه  طب ليه غيرت اسمك القديم

واشمعنا متاو

اللى كان هيبقى متاؤس
​


----------



## asmicheal (14 يونيو 2010)

الرائعة الصديقة الغالية عليا جدا 

سور 


سور وحضن وفهم عالى يحتوينى بجد 

يا ترى اخترتى سور لية


----------



## asmicheal (14 يونيو 2010)

MATTEW قال:


> *طيب و انا محدش سئلني ليه*​


 
:download:

صدقنى كنت ببالى انى اسالك 
بس كنت اتاخرت على النوم  1 -2 صباحا دة اكسترا تاخير 

هههههههههههههههههههههه

MATTEW


اسمك معناة اية واخترتة لية


----------



## asmicheal (14 يونيو 2010)

الكتكوتة اللذيذة الجميلة


*tasoni queena* 


اسمك معناة اية ولية


----------



## asmicheal (14 يونيو 2010)

اتابع موضوعات هذا العضو الرائع 

لكن اسمة لا اعرف انطقة بشران 


 *bashaeran *



*معنى اسمك اية *

*و اخترتة لية *


----------



## asmicheal (14 يونيو 2010)

اسم جميل فعلا 

*شمس الحق*


معناة اية 

واخترتة لية


----------



## asmicheal (14 يونيو 2010)

اسم جميل 



*holiness*



معنى اسمك الامانة صح 

ولا لية معنى تانى 
واخترت الاسم الجميل دة لية


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> اسم جميل فعلا
> 
> *شمس الحق*
> 
> ...


*انا دخلت هنا المنتدى وكنت لم اؤمن بالمسيح ولكن كان بعد سنين من الدراسة بداخلى شوق كبير للايمان بيه وهنا فى المنتدى انا كتبت اختبارى 
اما عن سبب اختيارى لهذا الاسم
الشمس سبب نور مادى لكل الساكنين على الارض ولن يقدر احد ان ينكر وجودها
وهكذا الحق هو نور يشرق بداخل قلوب كل المحتاجين ان يعرفوه ولن يقدر ان ينكروه
وماهو الحق الا كلمة الله المسيح الهنا
*
وَلَكُمْ أَيُّهَا الْمُتَّقُونَ اسْمِي تُشْرِقُ شَمْسُ الْبِرِّ وَالشِّفَاءُ فِي أَجْنِحَتِهَا، فَتَخْرُجُونَ وَتَنْشَأُونَ كَعُجُولِ الصِّيرَةِ.
*وانا اتمنى ان الكل يعرف الحق كما عرفته الذى هو مثل الشمس لن يقدر احد ان ينكره *


----------



## asmicheal (14 يونيو 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *انا دخلت هنا المنتدى وكنت لم اؤمن بالمسيح ولكن كان بعد سنين من الدراسة بداخلى شوق كبير للايمان بيه وهنا فى المنتدى انا كتبت اختبارى *
> *اما عن سبب اختيارى لهذا الاسم*
> *الشمس سبب نور مادى لكل الساكنين على الارض ولن يقدر احد ان ينكر وجودها*
> *وهكذا الحق هو نور يشرق بداخل قلوب كل المحتاجين ان يعرفوه ولن يقدر ان ينكروه*
> ...


 



:download:


اللة على الجمال والروعة 

مداخلتك القيمة اثرت الموضوع 

ووضحت اسمك الجميل شمس الحق 

نورتنا بجد


----------



## asmicheal (14 يونيو 2010)

احب  الشخصيات واطيبها واصدقها 

طبعا 

لازم 

يكون 

الاستاذ 




*النهيسى *




ياترى معنى اسم حضرتك اية 
واخترتة لية


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (14 يونيو 2010)

بجد موضوعك جميل اسميشال 
ديما متميزة


----------



## asmicheal (14 يونيو 2010)

اسم جميل 

*maji*

لكن لشاب ممكن يكون ليك قصد باختيارة 

معنى اسمك ولية اخترتة


----------



## asmicheal (14 يونيو 2010)

اسم جميل 

بس لا اعرف انطقة صح

الكورسيد صح



*Alcrusader*



اسمك معناة اية واخترتة لية


----------



## asmicheal (14 يونيو 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> بجد موضوعك جميل اسميشال
> ديما متميزة


 

:download:

الموضوع جميل لانك مريتى فية احلى عاشقة 

دة من الموضوعات اللى كنت بفكر فيكى حصريا 
وانا بحضرة 

لاخفف عليكم عناء الامتحانات  حبيبتى 

باعلى التقديرات يا رب 


اوعى تخللينى اعطلك 

خللية ترفية بوقت حبيبتى 

ربنا معاكى عاشقة البابا كيرلس


----------



## asmicheal (14 يونيو 2010)

الاصيل الراقى ذو الادب الجم  

*ابو تربو* 

اسمك معناة اية واخترتة لية


----------



## asmicheal (14 يونيو 2010)

قطتى الجميلة الرقيقة 


*petit chat* 


اسمك معناة اية واخترتية لية


----------



## asmicheal (14 يونيو 2010)

الرائعة الصديقة الغالية عليا جدا 


*netta* 


اسمك معناة اية واخترتية لية


----------



## asmicheal (14 يونيو 2010)

الرائعة دائما اللى ياما احتملتنى وصلحت لى موضوعاتى 


*فيتا *

اسمك معناة اية واخترتية لية


----------



## asmicheal (14 يونيو 2010)

اسم جميل ومثير 


*redemption* 

معنى اسمك اية واخترتة لية


----------



## ميرنا (14 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> ابسوتى ميرنا
> 
> يعنى اية ولية


 
ميرنا كانت واحدة صحبتى بحبها اوى وراحت عند بابا يسوع من اول مدخلت المنتدى كنت بيه بس طبعا لظروف الخطوبة اللى اتفكيت حبيت اغير كل حاجة قال يعنى من باب مش عاوز افتكرها :hlp:
كنت حابة اوى الاسماء القبطى هولى اببسوتى شوسى او ارشى 
قعدت ادور على معنى كلمة الفرح او فرح بلقبطى بس حصل لبث معايا بدل مقول ارشى الفرح حطيت ابسوتى الخلاص بس لو قلت لروك طبعا ممكن يدبحنى عشان اغيره ومفيش فرح الا بلخلاص فسكت :Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## الملك العقرب (14 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> فية اسم يثير دهشتى
> 
> ممكن الملك
> بس اشمعنى
> ...


 
اولا مرسي اوي يا اسميشيال انك زكرتيني في موضوعك و ديه بركة كبيرة بصي يا ستي الملك العقرب ده هو عبارة عن$ سعرقت يعني الملك عقرب أو الملك العقرب
وهو اسم آخر ملك أو ملكين من ملوك مصر العليا قبيل توحيد ​مصر حوالي سنة 2300ق.م. والاسم قد يشير إلى الإلهة سركت.​سعرقت الثاني​​و لاني بحب دراسة التاريخ و بذات دراسة تاريخ ملوكنا الفراعنة العظام و اجددنا ملوك مصر الاوائل لاننا من نسلهم العظيم حبيت الاسم ده لانه يدل علي القوة لاننا اقوياء بالمسيح ارجوا اني اكون وضحت كل شئ و بركة المسيح تكون معاكي​


----------



## tasoni queena (14 يونيو 2010)

> الكتكوتة اللذيذة الجميلة
> 
> 
> *tasoni queena*
> ...



هههههههههههههههههه

اولا انا وانا بختار اسم مجاش فى بالى اختار اسم له معنى

معرفش جمعت فى مخى كده اى حاجة وحاولت انطق اى اسم طلع ده معايا

هههههههههههههههه

تاسونى كوينا  مش كوين

فى ناس كتير فاكرة اتنى دى غلطة مطبعية لا مش غلطة 
​


----------



## tamav maria (14 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> الرائعة الصديقة الغالية عليا جدا
> 
> 
> *netta*
> ...




حبيبتي asmicheal 

انا بحب الاسم ده قوي 
وده اختصار اسم الحقيقي 
وبحبه لان زوجي لما كنا 
مخطوبين هو اول واحد ناداني بيه 
وبعدين ماما (الله يرحمها ) كانت 
بتقولي anetta  
ولما سمعت زوجي بيقول لي 
netta هي كمان استعملت 
الاسم ده 
فا تقريبا كنت باسمع الاسم ده 
من اعز اتنين عندي في وقت الخطوبه
فالاسم ده استمر معايا لغاية دلوقتي 
لكن لو عاوزه تعرفي الاسم الحقيقي
ما عنديش مانع اقولك عليه 
ياللي انا هااقول زي بعضه 
انا اسمي الحقيقي  انتوانيت


----------



## asmicheal (14 يونيو 2010)

اسم جميل 

*كوك *

معناة اية واخترتة لية


----------



## asmicheal (14 يونيو 2010)

الملكة الجميلة 


*الملكة العراقية*

اسم جميل 
مفهوم المعنى طبعا 
بس لية اختارتية يا ملكتنا الجميلة


----------



## MATTEW (14 يونيو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههه  طب ليه غيرت اسمك القديم
> 
> واشمعنا متاو
> 
> ...


*
هههههههههه لا يا تاسوني انا كنت عايز اسمي يبقي اسمه matthew 

اللي هو متي الأنجيلي  بس الأسف الأسم متاخد بس انا تنازلت عن حرف و تعبت روك معايا لحد ما اخترت 

mattew*


----------



## tamav maria (14 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> يا اخى قلبك حاسس
> تعرف زاما
> ...





ايمي 
اسم جميل 
انا طول عمري احب الاسم ده
مش عارفه ليه 
علشان كده كنت بحب تملي 
اتكلم معاكي 
وانا مش عارفه ليه 
يمكن كان عندي احساس ان
اسمك من احب الاسماء علي 
قلبي  
شوفتي مش بيقولوا من 
القلب الي القلب رسول
ايمي حقيقي من اجمل الاسماء


----------



## كوك (14 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> اسم جميل
> 
> *كوك *
> 
> معناة اية واخترتة لية


*اسم جه فى بالى لما جيت اسجل مش علشان حاجه معينه سميت نفسى كده 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (14 يونيو 2010)

> *
> هههههههههه لا يا تاسوني انا كنت عايز اسمي يبقي اسمه matthew
> 
> اللي هو متي الأنجيلي  بس الأسف الأسم متاخد بس انا تنازلت عن حرف و تعبت روك معايا لحد ما اخترت
> ...



ههههههههههههههههه  ما انا عارفة

ولقيته مستعمل هههههههههههههههههههه

كنت اخدته   سكند هاند  ههههههههههه
​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (14 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> الملكة الجميلة
> 
> 
> *الملكة العراقية*
> ...


 
دائما مواضيعك جميلة ولذيذة يا قمر
انا اخترت الاسم لان ايميلي هو queen وانا بحب اللقب دة اللي هو الملكة
والعراقية كمان لاني بحب بلدي العراق فبقى اسمي الملكة العراقية
مرسي يا امورة على الموضوع الجميل
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## grges monir (14 يونيو 2010)

وانا مش سـألتينى عن اسمى لية:11azy:
انا ابن البطة السودة ولااية مش ليا نفس هههههه
*داخل ارخم قية اعتراض:nunu0000:
*


----------



## tasoni queena (14 يونيو 2010)

> وانا مش سـألتينى عن اسمى لية:11azy:
> انا ابن البطة السودة ولااية مش ليا نفس هههههه
> *داخل ارخم قية اعتراض:nunu0000:
> *



حد يقدر يعترض الزملكاوية بصفة عامة يتكلموا براحتهم 

ما باللك جرجس منير بقى بحاله 

قول ليه اخترت اسمك وليه دخلت بيه ؟؟
​


----------



## asmicheal (14 يونيو 2010)

اسم جميل لصديقة غالية عليا جدا 


*meso*sasa + Love Jesus* 

لية اختارتى الاسم دة ميسو  الغالية 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2174049&postcount=2


----------



## asmicheal (14 يونيو 2010)

اسم جميل اعتقد معناة عصفور 

*sparrow* 

اسمك معناة اية ولية اختارتية


----------



## tamav maria (14 يونيو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> اولا انا وانا بختار اسم مجاش فى بالى اختار اسم له معنى
> 
> ...





ههههههههههه
عسل ياتاسوني 
انا كان فعلا نفسي جدا 
اعرف هل اسمك ده مجرد
اسم اختارتيه للمنتدي 
او انت فعلا تاسوني 
لان اي وزجة كاهن بنقول لها 
تاسوني 
انا كنت تملي محتاره انتي 
تاسوني دي ولا دي


----------



## asmicheal (14 يونيو 2010)

الملك العقرب قال:


> اولا مرسي اوي يا اسميشيال انك زكرتيني في موضوعك و ديه بركة كبيرة بصي يا ستي الملك العقرب ده هو عبارة عن$ سعرقت يعني الملك عقرب أو الملك العقرب
> 
> وهو اسم آخر ملك أو ملكين من ملوك مصر العليا قبيل توحيد ​
> 
> ...






:download:

اللة على المعلومات 

شفتم يا جماعة 
وراء كل اسم اختيار لة معنى 

شكرا جلالة الملك العقرب 


من زمان كان نفسى افهم سبب اخيارك 

بجد نورتنا حقيقى


----------



## sparrow (14 يونيو 2010)

انا يا ستي اصلا الي اختاري الاسم دا طارق ( redemption ) 
لانه اصلا هو سبب دخولي المنتدي 
كل شوية كان بيكلمني عن المنتدي واد ايه هو منتدي جميل 
فدخلت فعلا المنتدي وانا بسجل فيه كنت محتارة في الاسم فهو كان عنده كذا اسم 
فانا  عجبني دا اكتر واحد لاني  بحب العصافير جداا 

كالعادة فكرة جديدة من افكارك الجميله 
شكرا كتير لاهتمامك


----------



## Rosetta (14 يونيو 2010)

*انا اسمي Red Rose لاني بحب الطبيعة و ما فيها و خاصة الورود لانها بتعبر عن رقة و حساسية 
موضوع حلو يا قمرة ♥​*


----------



## asmicheal (14 يونيو 2010)

اسم واضح لانشط مشرف 

يشجع الجميع 


بس فى مواضيعى الغلبانة 

طمع يعنى بحب بعد التشجيع اسم رايك 



*kokoman*



*اسمك اخترتة لية *


----------



## asmicheal (14 يونيو 2010)

الغالى الرياضى 

*SALVATION*

*اسمك معناة اية واخترتة لية *


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2174339&postcount=96


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> اسم واضح لانشط مشرف
> 
> يشجع الجميع
> 
> ...


 



اسم كوكو مان اطلق على من حوالى 6سنوات 
من اول مادخلت الانترنت ماكنتش لسه بعرف اتعامل 
مع الكمبيوتر كويس 
قام صديق لى بعمل ايميل بأسم kokoman وله تكمله 
اخذت منه koko man فقط واصبح هو الاسم الحركى لى على الانترنت بصفه تكاد شامله على اغلب المواقع والمنتديات ولكن الكثير الان يستخدمه ​


----------



## سور (14 يونيو 2010)

اسفه جدا اسميشال انى اتاخرت جدا فى الرد 
بس كان عندى مشوار للضرائب  - ربنا يجعل كلامنا خفيف عليهم
ولسه فاتحه النت دلوقتى
فكره حلوه بجد واحييكى عليها
انا بقى اسمى كان فى البدايه غلطه
كنت عايزه اسجل باسم الدلع لبنتى حبيبة قلبى سولا
بس كانت غلطة كيبورد وطعلت سور يعنى- ر- بدلا من- لا-
وبعد كده لقيتها غلطه حلوه لان المسيح حو سور خلصنا وحصننا المنيع
فتمكست بالاسم ومش هتنازل عن الغلطه الحلوه ديه​


----------



## SALVATION (14 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> الغالى الرياضى
> 
> *SALVATION*
> 
> *اسمك معناة اية واخترتة لية *


 
_طيب انتى بعتالى المشركة بتعتك بس  وانا مينفعش ار__د_
_ اشارك ازى انا ؟_
_على كلا انا دورت على اسم الموضوع والحمدلله وصلت_
_عايز تصفيق بقى_
_هههههه_
_اسمى معناه خلاص او انقاذ_
_والصوره ديه توضح_
_واختيارى لية علشان انا فعلا محتاج ايد ربنا تنقذنى وتخلاصنى_​ 



​_
_


----------



## REDEMPTION (14 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> اسم جميل ومثير
> 
> 
> *redemption*
> ...




*+*

معناه الإفتداء .. او الخلاص .. أو الإسترداد .. او فك الرهن 

إخترته لأنه بيمثل حدث ضخم في تاريخ البشرية و الكون كله .. حدث ربما لن نعلم قيمته إلا عندما نقف أمام الله .. *الخلاص المُقدم من الله للبشر *

شكراً  *asmicheal *على الطرح المميز .. أنت إنسانه ذكية .. و دبلوماسية .. و سريعة البديهه .. فأكيد لازم تكون مواضيعك ناجحه


----------



## tasoni queena (14 يونيو 2010)

> ههههههههههه
> عسل ياتاسوني
> انا كان فعلا نفسي جدا
> اعرف هل اسمك ده مجرد
> ...


هههههههههههههههه اه على فكرة معظم الناس  فاكرين  انى تاسونى

مكرسة او زوجة كاهن والكل سألنى السؤال ده قبل كده

هههههههههههه  لاء انا مش تاسونى ولا خادمة حتى ولا اى حاجة

ده تمويه هههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## tamav maria (14 يونيو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههههههه اه على فكرة معظم الناس  فاكرين  انى تاسونى
> 
> مكرسة او زوجة كاهن والكل سألنى السؤال ده قبل كده
> 
> ...




ههههههههههههه
لا يا عسله 
ادام انتي مش زوجة كاهن 
يبقي لازم تكوني خادمه 
ههههههههههههههههه
بجد ضحكتيني لما قولتي 
مش تاسوني ولا خادمه ولا اي حاجه 
طب ليه كده بس


----------



## asmicheal (14 يونيو 2010)

عضو مشارك نشيط فعلا 


*ادهم 111*

يعنى اية اسمك ولية 111 واختارتة لية


----------



## asmicheal (14 يونيو 2010)

اسم يعنى اخبار جديدة 


شخصية نشيطة ومتفاعلة 



*coptic_knight*

*معنى اسمك اية واخترتة لية *


----------



## asmicheal (14 يونيو 2010)

الفاتنة صاحبة الخواطر المميزة 


*كيريا *


اسمك معناة اية واخترتية لية


----------



## asmicheal (14 يونيو 2010)

netta قال:


> حبيبتي asmicheal
> 
> انا بحب الاسم ده قوي
> وده اختصار اسم الحقيقي
> ...


 

:download:

اللة اسم جميل انتوانيت بس نيتا اسهل 

وانا هاقولك على اسمى الحقيقى فى الخاص 

فى العام 

مشيها 

ايمى 
او 
اسميشيل 
او
 اسميشال 

او 
asmicheal
 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (14 يونيو 2010)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> دائما مواضيعك جميلة ولذيذة يا قمر
> 
> انا اخترت الاسم لان ايميلي هو queen وانا بحب اللقب دة اللي هو الملكة
> والعراقية كمان لاني بحب بلدي العراق فبقى اسمي الملكة العراقية
> ...


 

:download:

احلى ناس  تشرفنا جلالة الملكة العراقية 

من زمان كان نفسى اعرف لية اختارتى اسمك المميز والجميل جدا 

شكرا لمشاركتك الحلوة


----------



## asmicheal (14 يونيو 2010)

http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=10&p={CC9B6660-C0CF-47E5-B4DE-FA8DC21AD6A0}


grges monir قال:


> وانا مش سـألتينى عن اسمى لية:11azy:
> انا ابن البطة السودة ولااية مش ليا نفس هههههه
> *داخل ارخم قية اعتراض:nunu0000:*


 

:download:


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لان اسمك واضح 

فقلنا تعترف من نفسك بدون استجواب 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


واية دة :nunu0000:


رخامة مسلحة 

و


----------



## asmicheal (14 يونيو 2010)

sparrow قال:


> انا يا ستي اصلا الي اختاري الاسم دا طارق ( redemption )





sparrow قال:


> لانه اصلا هو سبب دخولي المنتدي
> كل شوية كان بيكلمني عن المنتدي واد ايه هو منتدي جميل
> فدخلت فعلا المنتدي وانا بسجل فيه كنت محتارة في الاسم فهو كان عنده كذا اسم
> فانا عجبني دا اكتر واحد لاني بحب العصافير جداا
> ...





:download:

من زمان كان نفسى اعرف معنى اسمك عصفورتى 

انا كمان ربيت كناريا وكوكاتيل وعصافير الحب وزبرا و استرالى 


بس بقى لما جاء انفلونزا الطيور 

زوجى اصر اتخلص منها كلها 

واعطتها هدايا 


منهم ببغاء كوكاتيل انثى 

رفضت الاكل والشرب 
وماتت من حزنها لمفارقتى 

دى عيطت عليها جدا جدا جدا


----------



## asmicheal (14 يونيو 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *انا اسمي Red Rose لاني بحب الطبيعة و ما فيها و خاصة الورود لانها بتعبر عن رقة و حساسية ​*
> 
> *موضوع حلو يا قمرة ♥*​





:download:

اللة على الجمال والاسماء الجميلة 

اعشق الورد الجورى الاحمر 



واهديكى جميلتى


----------



## asmicheal (14 يونيو 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> اسم كوكو مان اطلق على من حوالى 6سنوات
> من اول مادخلت الانترنت ماكنتش لسه بعرف اتعامل
> مع الكمبيوتر كويس
> قام صديق لى بعمل ايميل بأسم kokoman وله تكمله
> اخذت منه koko man فقط واصبح هو الاسم الحركى لى على الانترنت بصفه تكاد شامله على اغلب المواقع والمنتديات ولكن الكثير الان يستخدمه ​


 



SALVATION قال:


> _طيب انتى بعتالى المشركة بتعتك بس وانا مينفعش ار__د_
> 
> _اشارك ازى انا ؟_
> _على كلا انا دورت على اسم الموضوع والحمدلله وصلت_
> ...


 



:download:


فعلا كان نفسى اعرف لية اخترتم اسمائكم 

شكرا لمشاركتكما الغالية 



سلفشن 


كوكو


----------



## asmicheal (14 يونيو 2010)

سور قال:


> اسفه جدا اسميشال انى اتاخرت جدا فى الرد
> 
> بس كان عندى مشوار للضرائب - ربنا يجعل كلامنا خفيف عليهم
> ولسه فاتحه النت دلوقتى
> ...


 


:download:


الغالية عليا جدا احلى سور 


سور اسم جميل فعلا 

سعيدة باكبر حاجة صح بمنتدى الكنيسة كلة سور الغالية عليا جدا جدا


----------



## asmicheal (14 يونيو 2010)

114





REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> معناه الإفتداء .. او الخلاص .. أو الإسترداد .. او فك الرهن
> 
> ...


 

:download:

شكرا ليك جدا 


REDEMPTION


اسم مميز جدا وحقيقى كنت لا اعرف معناة 

واختيار قوى وموفق 

شكرا ليك مرورك الغالى


----------



## tasoni queena (14 يونيو 2010)

> ههههههههههههه
> لا يا عسله
> ادام انتي مش زوجة كاهن
> يبقي لازم تكوني خادمه
> ...



تمويه تمويه  ههههههههههههههههههههه

انتى عارفة تلات ارباع المنتدى فاكرين

ان عندة 50 سنة 60 فى الحدود دى

هههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## asmicheal (14 يونيو 2010)

شخصية جميلة فعلا 

*حمورابى *


اسمك معناة اية واخترتة لية


----------



## petit chat (14 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> قطتى الجميلة الرقيقة
> 
> 
> *petit chat*
> ...


 
دة انا متاخرة قوى فى الرد 
هو غبت قد اية يعنى 
على العموم انتى دايما مميزة كدة بتختارى مواضيع جميلة 
وعرفتينا على معنى اسامى كتيرة كانت فعلا محيرانا 
شكرا اسميشيل 
ما انتى قلت المعنى فى رسالة
Petit Chat
يعنى قط صغير 
اخترتة لانة عجبنى ولان فى الوقت دة بنتى كانت بتذاكر فرنسي 
وكانت دامها جملة il est beau ,leo est petit chat
ودة معناة ان ليو دةقط صغير وجميل 

وذلك لان اسمى الاصلى نيفين عمل لى مشكلة وقلت اى اسم مستعار احسن 
وانتى بقى اسمك الاصلى اية ايمى يعنى ايمان ولا اية 
الرب يفرح قلبك


----------



## Alcrusader (14 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> اسم جميل
> 
> بس لا اعرف انطقة صح
> 
> ...



*هههههههههه:36_1_21:
شكراً. 

بالحقيقة الإسم هو AL-Crusader
ويلفظ: الكروسايدر
أو الصليبي => محارب تحت إسم وشعار الصليب ومن أجل المسيحين.

أسباب الإختيار معقدة. بدأ ذلك منذ حوالي 5 سنوات عندما كنت ألعاب لعبة  World of Warcraft وهي لعبة تلعب online.

إحدى الأسباب في إختياره تعود بعد التأثر بالإجرام الإسلامي وما عناه المسيحين في الشرق وضرورة المقاومة من أجل تحقيق حقوقنا. 

نحن الأن نحارب بالكلمة والحرف وليس بالأسلحة...
*


----------



## asmicheal (14 يونيو 2010)

petit chat قال:


> ما انتى قلت المعنى فى رسالة
> Petit Chat
> يعنى قط صغير
> اخترتة لانة عجبنى ولان فى الوقت دة بنتى كانت بتذاكر فرنسي
> ...


 
:download:

اقولك فى الخاص يا قطتى 

بس 

دلع اسمى الاصلى 

ايمى 

ممكن ايمى على العام 

لو تستصعبى اسميشيل


----------



## asmicheal (14 يونيو 2010)

Alcrusader قال:


> *هههههههههه:36_1_21:*
> *شكراً. *
> 
> *بالحقيقة الإسم هو AL-Crusader*
> ...


 


:download:

اللعبة دى *World of Warcraft *يلعبها اولادى ومتفوقين فيها كمان كونكر وادمون 




لكن اسمك مميز فعلا 

نشكر ربنا كتبتة عربى 

كروسايدر 


فعلا 

وراء كل اسم قصة ومعلومة 

شكرا لك كروس خللى عليك ايدر 

للتسهيل فقط


----------



## petit chat (14 يونيو 2010)

بالمناسبة ايمى دى هدية على الموضوع الحلو دة


----------



## Alcrusader (14 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> اللعبة دى *World of Warcraft *يلعبها اولادى ومتفوقين فيها كمان كونكر وادمون
> 
> ...



*
ههههههههه
هيدي اللعبة العبيطة قصتها عويصة  :hlp:  تشبه الإدمااان :crazy_pil  نصيحة لا تدعي أولادك يدمنون عليها  وإلا  سيبقون عليها إلى ما لا نهاية   ههههههههه  => ( مثلي أنا :11azy.
صرلي عليها حوالي 5 سنوات وأظن ح ابقى عليها للأبد :smil8::11azy: 

شكراً أختي. وأنت أيضاً اسمك جميل وناعم.

سلام المسيح معك!*


----------



## Alcrusader (14 يونيو 2010)

*موضوع حلو كتير بالمناسبة...!*


----------



## asmicheal (14 يونيو 2010)

petit chat قال:


> بالمناسبة ايمى دى هدية على الموضوع الحلو دة


 


:download:


هديتى  مروركم ومتابعتكم والتواصل الجميل المملوء محبة

 فى اسم الملك المسيح 


*ليو *

على ما قُسم 




























​


----------



## asmicheal (14 يونيو 2010)

Alcrusader قال:


> *موضوع حلو كتير بالمناسبة...!*


 

:download:

الموضوع حلو بيكم وبتفاعلكم الجميل 

شكرا لك عزيزى كروس


ولادى بالمناسبة ادمنوا كام لعبة 


ووصلوا لمستويات مبهرة 

وفكوا منها توماتيكى توماتيكى 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (14 يونيو 2010)

meso*sasa + Love Jesus قال:


> انتى الأغلى على قلبى صدقينى
> لأنك من اول اللى تعرفت عليهم هنا
> اخترت اسجل بأسم ميثو لأنى بحبة جداااااااا
> لأنة اسم الدلع من اسمى الحقيقى
> ...


 


:download:

ربنا يخليكم لبعض  ميسو ساسا  

ويديم محبتكم 


فى اسم الملك المسيح لة كل المجد


----------



## asmicheal (14 يونيو 2010)

ارائها بتعجبنى جدا 

ولما تدخل موضوع غلبان من مواضيعى 
تقام الافراح وانتظر رايها بجد 


بس اسمها بكتفى  ببنوتة 



*Bnota_Zr†a*


*اسمك معناة اية واختارتية لية *


----------



## النهيسى (14 يونيو 2010)

أسم النهيسى ..... من أسم القديس أبانوب النهيسى 

وأخترته لأن القديس أبانوب النهيسى شفيعى
*
شكرا ليكم موضوع جميل كالعاده*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 يونيو 2010)

‏* abotarbo هو اسم القديس العظيم أبو تربو...
أشكرك أستاذتى أسميشال.
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم المتميزة.
*​


----------



## حمورابي (14 يونيو 2010)

*تحية
جاءتني رسالة بخصوص معرفي 
وهو 
حمورابي 
ملك قديم حكم بابل مملكة بابل العراق . وكانت حينها مملكة طويلة عريضة تضم دول كثيرة . 
تعتبر القوانين التي وضعها من أقدم القوانين ومعروفة ب مسلة حمورابي 282 مادة أو قانون وتشريع ومن كل النواحي والجوانب الحياتية 
شخصية عسكرية *


----------



## asmicheal (14 يونيو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> أسم النهيسى ..... من أسم القديس أبانوب النهيسى ​
> 
> وأخترته لأن القديس أبانوب النهيسى شفيعى​
> 
> *شكرا ليكم موضوع جميل كالعاده*​


 

:download:


اسم جميل لشخصية قديس عظيم 

بركتة تكون معانا وصلواتة تشملنا يا رب


----------



## asmicheal (14 يونيو 2010)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ‏* abotarboهو اسم القديس العظيم أبو تربو...*​
> *أشكرك أستاذتى أسميشال.*
> *ربنا يبارك خدمتكم المتميزة.*​​


 

:download:

لا مش هتنفع المشاركة دى 

عاوزين سيرة القديس 

وتكتب لينا لينك الموضوع هنا 


لانة قديس  غير معروف لكثيرين 

شكرا ابو تربو لاهتمامك وردك


----------



## asmicheal (14 يونيو 2010)

حمورابي قال:


> *تحية*
> *جاءتني رسالة بخصوص معرفي *
> *وهو *
> *حمورابي *
> ...


 

:download:

معلومات جميلة حمورابى افادكم اللة عزيزى 

الشخصيةالعسكرية انضباط وجدية 

اختيار قوى موفق عزيزى 



 شكرا لاهتمامك وردك


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> لا مش هتنفع المشاركة دى
> 
> ...


سيرة القديس ابو تربو وصلاته.


----------



## asmicheal (14 يونيو 2010)

ABOTARBO قال:


> سيرة القديس ابو تربو وصلاته.


 

:download:

قرائتها ابو تربو 

سيرة جميلة 

واول مرة اعرف عن هذا القديس 
بركة صلواتة تشملنا جميعا 


شكرا لك


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (14 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> اسم يعنى اخبار جديدة
> 
> 
> شخصية نشيطة ومتفاعلة
> ...



*اولا متشكر جدا لذكر شخصي بالموضوع
اخترت هذا الاسم لانني احب التاريخ دوما وكنت اقرأ تاريخ ابطال المسيحية من قادة وملوك وفرسان تصدوا للمسلمين في غزواتهم الدموية وحموا اوروبا وحافظوا عليها مسيحية بفضل سيوفهم وتأييد الرب لهم
ووجد اننا مسيحيون الشرق عامة والاقباط خاصة يترسخ داخلهم خوف لا مبرر لة وسلبية مطلقة وتفسير خاطي لتعاليم المسيح فالمسيح وتعاليمة ليست ابدا ان نصمت علي حرق الكنائس وليست الحياة التي وعدنا المسيح بها هي ترك بناتة يغتصبن ولا يتطلب الامر منا سوي ان نصلي وعلي الرب ان يرسل قوات خاصة من الملائكة لتحريرهن مكافئة منا علي اننا اختبئنا في بيوتنا وصلينا لة !!!
فكنت أأمل ان نري يوما ما فرسان اقباط فلنأمل ذلك وان الغد لناظرة قريب*​


----------



## asmicheal (14 يونيو 2010)

COPTIC_KNIGHT قال:


> *اولا متشكر جدا لذكر شخصي بالموضوع*
> 
> *اخترت هذا الاسم لانني احب التاريخ دوما وكنت اقرأ تاريخ ابطال المسيحية من قادة وملوك وفرسان تصدوا للمسلمين في غزواتهم الدموية وحموا اوروبا وحافظوا عليها مسيحية بفضل سيوفهم وتأييد الرب لهم*
> *ووجد اننا مسيحيون الشرق عامة والاقباط خاصة يترسخ داخلهم خوف لا مبرر لة وسلبية مطلقة وتفسير خاطي لتعاليم المسيح فالمسيح وتعاليمة ليست ابدا ان نصمت علي حرق المنائس وليست الحيارة التي وعدنا المسيح بها هي ترك بناتة يغتصبن ولا يتطلب الامر منا سوي ان نصلي وعلي الرب ان يرسل قوات خاصة من الملائكة لتحريرهن مكافئة منا علي اننا اختبئنا في بيوتنا وصلينا لة !!!*
> ...


 


:download:


اسم جميل لانسان مسيحى غيور على مسيحيتة 

بس ليا وجهة نظر مختلفة عنك مينا 

تسمح لى اقولها ولا تتضايق اختفظ بها لنفسى


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (14 يونيو 2010)

*هذا ليس موضوعي لامنح الحق لشخص في الكلام من عدمة
ولكن ومعذرة لذلك لكن انا اعرف وجهات النظر المتعارضة ولا داعي لذكرها حتي لا يتطور النقاش ويخرج عن الموضوع
ولكن الايام والاحداث الحالية اثبتت ان وجهة نظري هي الاكثر صوابا كما يؤيدني التاريخ ايضا​*


----------



## asmicheal (14 يونيو 2010)

COPTIC_KNIGHT قال:


> *هذا ليس موضوعي لامنح الحق لشخص في الكلام من عدمة​*
> 
> *ولكن ومعذرة لذلك لكن انا اعرف وجهات النظر المتعارضة ولا داعي لذكرها حتي لا يتطور النقاش ويخرج عن الموضوع*​
> *ولكن الايام والاحداث الحالية اثبتت ان وجهة نظري هي الاكثر صوابا كما يؤيدني التاريخ ايضا*​


 

:download:

معاك مينا 
بس هاسيب لك نقط تتامل فيها ولن اناقش كى لا نخرج خارج الموضوع 


+ لية الصلاة بيعتبرها الناس سلاح الضعفاء او سلبية 

+ اللى نقل جبل المقطم ايام المعز لدين اللة الفاطمى لم تكن حملات صليبية ولا ذكاء وحكمة بشرية 

+ اللى انقذ وسينقذ بابا شنودة من الموت ايام السادات لم تكن افكار بشرية ولا خطة حربية 

+ كل القديسين القدامى والمعاصرين من انقذهم من ضيقاتهم وتجاربهم واضطهادتهم 


+لو فقدت المسيحية وداعتها وما لقيصر لقيصر ومملكتى ليست من هذا العالم فقدت كيوننتها وقوتها المستمدة مباشرة من اللة 
وتحولت لديانة حرب وسيف 


+ شخصيا صلاة ودموع اب اعترافى تهز عرش السماء وتغلق وتفتح ما فوق الادراك واعلى واقوى من كل سيوف البشر والالسنة وكل حكمة بشرية


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (14 يونيو 2010)

*هذا كلام جميل جدا
تمت معجزة نقل جبل المقطم ...هذا امر قامت بة السماء
وهناك الف معركة من المسيحيون في اوروبا ضد المسلمين وهي ما حفظت المسيحيون في اوروبا
اعتقد ان الافضل تطبيق الالف حدث
ان ما حدث في جبل المقطم هو معجزة وليس علينا ان ننتظر معجزة في كل امور حياتنا
سؤال: لو هاجمت دولة اسلامية بلد مسيحية اذن من الشرعي عدم رفع السلاح وتركهم يحولون البلد لاسلامية ؟
لو ما تقولونة قد تم فعلا ونفذت اوروبا قديما افكاركم تلك لصار كوكب الارض اسلاميا
افهموا التاريخ ما حفظ اوربا هو التصدي للاسلام
لا يمكن اخذ موقف عابر وهو المعجزة في المقطم وترك عشرات الالوف التي تم فيها انقاذ المسيحيون بأمور بشرية
اما عن المثال عن قتل السادات فهذا يؤيد وجهة نظري ان عقاب ربنا جاء في صورة عمل مسلح وتصفية دموية لشخص دموي وان كان تم قتل السادات علي يد اسلامية لان الحرية للمسيحيون في تلك الفترة لم تكن تناسب ان يقوم اقباط بهذا الامر.
اما عن عدم احقية رفع السلاح فلا اعلم  ماذا اقول عن مسيحيون يعتبرون جاء المسيح لهم بقمة الشرف وافضل حياة يتركون شرفهم يهان هكذا لدرجة ان النحل يلدغ من يقترب من عسلة ويثأر لة اكثر مما نهتم نحن لشرفنا وديننا
اذن اتركوا بناتكم تغتصب وكنائسكم تحترق مادمتم تؤمنون بهذا المبدأ
افهموا نحن هنا علي الارض ولسنا في السماء لذلك هناك امور قد لا يستحب عملها لكنها تكون ضرورية في اوقات معينة فنحن لا نشجع استعمال العنف لاغراض دنيوية او عدوان بل ثأر لشرف وتحذير لكل من تسول لة نفسة فعل هذا الامر مجددا​*


----------



## zama (14 يونيو 2010)

coptic_knight قال:


> *هذا ليس موضوعي لامنح الحق لشخص في الكلام من عدمة
> ولكن ومعذرة لذلك لكن انا اعرف وجهات النظر المتعارضة ولا داعي لذكرها حتي لا يتطور النقاش ويخرج عن الموضوع
> ولكن الايام والاحداث الحالية اثبتت ان وجهة نظري هي الاكثر صوابا كما يؤيدني التاريخ ايضا​*



و أنااااااااااااااا أيضاً أؤيدك ، أحنا جمعنا فكرنا الواااااااااااحد و تطاااااااااااااابقه ..

أنتظروا مناظرتى الكاملة بالأيااااااااااااااااات للرد على المتخاذليييييييييييين ..

عقب أمتحاناتى ..


----------



## asmicheal (15 يونيو 2010)

COPTIC_KNIGHT قال:


> *هذا كلام جميل جدا​*
> *تمت معجزة نقل جبل المقطم ...هذا امر قامت بة السماء*
> *وهناك الف معركة من المسيحيون في اوروبا ضد المسلمين وهي ما حفظت المسيحيون في اوروبا*
> *اعتقد ان الافضل تطبيق الالف حدث*
> ...


 



:download:


اقدر حماستك وغيرتك مينا 

وانت تسحب لحوار خارج الموضوع 

ارجو ان تكون مداخلتى الان 

اخر ما يقال 

ويمكنك عزيزى فتح حوار منفصل بالمنتدى العام او الاسلامى 

حسبما تفضل 

المسيحية بين الصلاة والسيف 





برضة ساترك لك نقاط تتامل بها 

+لماذا قدمت المسيحية الالاف من الشهداء والذين كانوا بذار للكنائس  الم يكن الاولى تنظيم الصفوف بحروب او اعمال استشهادية كما الجماعات المخفية بالظلام 




+ انظروا لنهاية سيرتهم  هل حافظت الدول التى حاربت على المسيحية نقية 

وهل البلاد التى تأن تحت الاضطهاد  استطاع المضطهدين انهاء المسيحية العميقة فيها 



+ مملكتى ليست من هذا العالم واعط ما لقيصر لقيصر هل تلك عبارات تدعو للحروب والمقاومة المسلحة ادفع الظلم بعد ان تجاهد السبعين مرة سبع مرات وتصلى واثق بالصلاة والصوم  اكثر من ميلشيات الخراب والحروب والدم 



+ من الذئاب يخرج يوميا الالاف بولس القوى الغيور 


+الامم التى تسعى للحروب ايا كانت عرقيتها الا تهدف لمصالح اقتصادية او سياسية ولا خارجة كدة لاجل المسيحية فقط 



المسيحية مسيحية روحية 
وليست تنظيمات وميلشيات حربية 


مع كل احترامى لكلامك 

يمكنك بدء موضوع منفصل 

عن 


المسيحية 

بين الصلاة والسيف 


وربما اشارك فية 

رغم قناعاتى التى تعتبرها ربما نوع من الخنوع او الاستسلام 

لكن دة ايمانى بمسيحيتى 

ليست حروب وبرك دماء 

حربك مع نفسك لتصلحها انفع مليون مرة من كل ميليشيات العالم 

التى لن تقف تعطى حساب عوض عن نفسك


----------



## asmicheal (15 يونيو 2010)

zama قال:


> و أنااااااااااااااا أيضاً أؤيدك ، أحنا جمعنا فكرنا الواااااااااااحد و تطاااااااااااااابقه ..
> 
> أنتظروا مناظرتى الكاملة بالأيااااااااااااااااات للرد على المتخاذليييييييييييين ..
> 
> عقب أمتحاناتى ..


 

:download:

تمام شاركا سويا زاما ومينا 

بموضوع عن المسيحية والصلاة والسيف او حسبما تحبا توجيهة 

بالعام او الاسلامى


----------



## asmicheal (15 يونيو 2010)

اسم جميل فعلا 

*محامي مسيحي*


لية اخترت هذا الاسم الجميل


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (15 يونيو 2010)

*اسف للمداخلة جديدة لكنها اساسية للرد وستكون مختصرة
نعم نجحت تلك الشعوب التي حاربت والدليل ان اعظم بلاد العالم تقدما هي اوروبا المسيحية
ولا تنسوا ان هؤلاء ايضا قدموا ملايين الشهداء في حروبهم العادلة دفاعا عن المسيح
هم قدموا ارواحهم بشرف وشجاعة ليس ضعف وتخاذل لمجرد عدم قدرتنا علي الدفاع
نكتفي بهذا القدر​*


----------



## asmicheal (15 يونيو 2010)

COPTIC_KNIGHT قال:


> *اسف للمداخلة جديدة لكنها اساسية للرد وستكون مختصرة​*
> *نعم نجحت تلك الشعوب التي حاربت والدليل ان اعظم بلاد العالم تقدما هي اوروبا المسيحية*
> *ولا تنسوا ان هؤلاء ايضا قدموا ملايين الشهداء في حروبهم العادلة دفاعا عن المسيح*
> *هم قدموا ارواحهم بشرف وشجاعة ليس ضعف وتخاذل لمجرد عدم قدرتنا علي الدفاع*
> ...


 

:download:

برضة اسيبها لتاملك 


نجاح اقتصادى وسياسى 

ولكن هل عمق المسيحية بها بنفس النجاح 



الصين الوثنية حققت معدلات نجاح افضل فهل نجاح قيمة العمل والسياسة والاقتصاد  ام  نجاح ديانة او دين


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (15 يونيو 2010)

*مش عارف اقول اية
تقدم ونجاح في كل شي ولم تجدي تبرير فبداتي تتكلمي عن العمق المسيحي!!!!!!!!!!
لا تعليق مبارك عليكم العمق المسيحي​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (15 يونيو 2010)

*يا جمااااااااااااااااااااااعه الموضوع اتشتت*

*تيجو نفتح موضوع في القسم العام و ننقل فيه الردود السالفه*

*للوصول لافضل نتيجه و عشان اتكلم براحتي ههههههه*

*سلام المسيح لكم*​


----------



## asmicheal (15 يونيو 2010)

COPTIC_KNIGHT قال:


> *مش عارف اقول اية​*
> *تقدم ونجاح في كل شي ولم تجدي تبرير فبداتي تتكلمي عن العمق المسيحي!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> *لا تعليق مبارك عليكم العمق المسيحي*​


 

:download:

هوة العمق المسيحى دة اللى هيحدد مصيرك الابدى 

مش بحار الدم وميليشيات العنف


----------



## zama (15 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> معاك مينا
> بس هاسيب لك نقط تتامل فيها ولن اناقش كى لا نخرج خارج الموضوع
> ...



لا أسمحيلى أنا مضطر أدخل المنااقشة لأنها تناقش جاااااانب من جوااااانب فكرى ..

حضرتك بأمثلتك دى بتضعى الصلاة موضع مقااااااااااارنة هينتج عنها أثباااات لقوة أو لضعف و المبدأ أساساً ليس هكذا تحتسب الأموووووووووور ..

دعينى أشرح لحضرتك معللاً دليلى بنفس أسلوبك و أمثلتك ..

دعنا نتفق على مبدأ و تعريف لمصطلح هاااااااااااااااااااام جداً لكى نتناقش على أرض صلبة ..

(( *المعجزة *)) يأتى هذا المصطلح من لفظة الأعجاااااااااز أى حدوث شئ خااااااااااارق عن الطبيعة و النظااااااااااااام المعتااااااااد ..

إذن نستنتج أنه فعل قليل الحدوث و له بيئته الخاااااااااااصة ..

لو حدثت المعجزة بكثرة و بكل جوااااااانب حياتنا و لكل النااااااااس لفقدت الكلمة معنااااااااها و أصبحت المعجزة شئ يسير ضمن النهج العاااااااااام للأمووووور بمختلف أنوااااااااعها ..

=================================

ربنا ترك لنا أرادتنا الحرة و وزنااااات أخرى لا تحصى ، ليرى عملنا و نتيجته ..

=================================

*لماذا نجزأ المبدأ ؟؟ من فضلك أجيبينى *

هل تقدرى تقولى لأولادك صلوا من غير ما تذاكروا ؟؟ !!

بالطبع لالالالالالا ، ليس لعدم الثقة بقدرة الله ، لكن لأننا لنا دور و ربنا فى الأخر بيكلل تعبنا بالنجاااااااااااح .. 

*كماااااااااان أزاااااااى ربنا هيساعد ناااااااااااس ملهاااااااااش دوووووووور ؟؟*

ذلك شئ يخالف عدل الله المطلق .. 

==============================

سيااادتك و معظم الناااااااس فااااهمين المحبة و السلام عن خطأ ، 

لا أستطييييع أن أحكم إن كاااااااان عيب الكنيسة فى بثها للتعاليم بشكل خطأ أو شئ يرجع لأدراككم الخطأ للأمور ..

سأثبت كلامى بالمواقف الكتابية .. 

*مع العلم أنى لم أستخدم مبدأ الأية الواحدة ، لأن بأسلوبكم هذا الأنجيل يتناقض ..*


 متى الأصحاح 5 العدد 39 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تُقَاوِمُوا الشَّرَّ بَلْ مَنْ لَطَمَكَ عَلَى *خَدِّكَ الأَيْمَنِ فَحَوِّلْ لَهُ الآخَرَ أَيْضاً.* 

يوحنا الأصحاح 18 العدد 22 *وَلَمَّا قَالَ هَذَا لَطَمَ يَسُوعَ وَاحِدٌ* مِنَ الْخُدَّامِ كَانَ وَاقِفاً قَائِلاً: «أَهَكَذَا تُجَاوِبُ رَئِيسَ الْكَهَنَةِ؟» 

يوحنا الأصحاح 18 العدد 23 أَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ: «إِنْ كُنْتُ قَدْ تَكَلَّمْتُ رَدِيّاً فَاشْهَدْ عَلَى الرَّدِيِّ وَإِنْ حَسَناً *فَلِمَاذَا تَضْرِبُنِي؟»* 
هل المسيح يخالف وصيته ؟؟ بالطبع لالالالالالالالالالا 

إذن فلماذا لم يحول المسيح خده الأخر للــــــلطم فى صمت تاااااااااام ؟؟ !! 

لكى يعلمنا أن المحبة و التسامح لم يكونوا بمعنى أهدااااار الحق و الكراااااامة تحت ستااااار القناااااااااااع المزيف للحب و التسامح ..


*"لا  تنتقموا لأنفسكم أيها الأحباء، بل أعطوا مكاناً للغضب"

*- رومية الأصحاح 12 العدد 18 إِنْ كَانَ مُمْكِناً فَحَسَبَ طَاقَتِكُمْ سَالِمُوا جَمِيعَ النَّاسِ.  

إن ما نطاااااااالب به لم يكن أنتقاااااااااام مطلقاً ، بل هو أسترداد للحق المسلوووووب ..

لأن عملنا لم يكن مبادرة بالأعتداء بل هو صد الأعتداااااااااء (( درع و ليس سيف )) ..

بعدين أحناااااااا كبشر مسيحيين جبنا أخرنااااااااااااااا ..

=======================================

كولوسي الأصحاح 2 العدد 9 فَإِنَّهُ فِيهِ يَحِلُّ كُلُّ مِلْءِ اللاَّهُوتِ جَسَدِيّاً.  

لاهوت السيد لم يفارق ناسوته لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عييييييين ..

*مثااااااااااااااااال كتابى* : مش المسيح كلى المحبة و السلام و التواضع و الطهارة (( كلى الكمااااااااال)) ..

فااااااااااااكر لما أعترض على البااااااعة فى الهيكل ضربهم بالكربااااااااااااااااج ..

*حقيقة  بالمثاااااااال *: المسيح ما هو كاااااااان أله بنفس الوقت أنسااااااااان 
(( لاهوته لم يفاااااارق ناسوته )) ، وبعدين المسييييييييح له كل المجد فى كل معجزااااااااته أعتمد على الذات الألهية ، لغاية هنا متفقييين ؟؟

*تفتكر لييييييييييييه أستخدم كرباااااااااااااااااج (( أداة أرضية بشرية ))* ؟؟

*لأنه عاااايز يعلمنا أن فى كرااااااااااامة لابد من أستردادها بسبل بشرية ، ذلك لن يكن خطأ ..*

ما كااااااااان ممكن يعمل معجزة (( خارقة للوضع الطبيعى )) و هو ساااااااااااكت ..

========================================

 متى الأصحاح 23 العدد 37 «يَا أُورُشَلِيمُ يَا أُورُشَلِيمُ يَا قَاتِلَةَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ وَرَاجِمَةَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ إِلَيْهَا كَمْ مَرَّةٍ أَرَدْتُ أَنْ أَجْمَعَ أَوْلاَدَكِ كَمَا تَجْمَعُ الدَّجَاجَةُ فِرَاخَهَا تَحْتَ جَنَاحَيْهَا وَلَمْ تُرِيدُوا.  
 لوقا الأصحاح 13 العدد 34 يَا أُورُشَلِيمُ يَا أُورُشَلِيمُ يَا قَاتِلَةَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ وَرَاجِمَةَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ إِلَيْهَا كَمْ مَرَّةٍ أَرَدْتُ أَنْ أَجْمَعَ أَوْلاَدَكِ كَمَا تَجْمَعُ الدَّجَاجَةُ فِرَاخَهَا تَحْتَ جَنَاحَيْهَا وَلَمْ تُرِيدُوا.  

متى الأصحاح 5 العدد 17 «لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لأَنْقُضَ النَّامُوسَ أَوِ الأَنْبِيَاءَ. مَا *جِئْتُ لأَنْقُضَ بَلْ لِأُكَمِّلَ*.  

طبعاً المسيح لما كااااااااان بيقولهم لم أت لأنقض مكنش بيجاملهم لأن الناموس هو كلامه من خلال أنبيائه ..

حبيت أوضح لأن فى نااااااااس بتقوووووووول ملناش دعوة بالقديم و تشريعاته ..

*فى نفس الوقت أنا جايبلكم جزء من مناظرتى بأدلة من الجديد كما سبق ..*

يعنى العمل بالأية دى مازاااااااااااااااااااااال مستمر 

 اللاويين الأصحاح 24 العدد 21 مَنْ قَتَلَ بَهِيمَةً يُعَوِّضُ عَنْهَا وَمَنْ قَتَلَ انْسَانا يُقْتَلْ. 

هل سأكتفى بذلك مثل بعض الأخوة و أستخدم الأية التى تثبت صحة كلامى ، 

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

لست أنا هذا الرجل ، أننى لا أريد أن أثبت صحة ما أقول ، بل أظهر الحقيقة المختفية لأجل أسم السيد المسيح له كل المجد ..

الخروج الأصحاح 20 العدد 13 *لا تَقْتُلْ.  * 

التثنية الأصحاح 5 العدد 17 *لا تَقْتُل*  

هل هذا يعتبر تناقض للكتاااااااب ؟؟

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

فلكل أية وقتها و مناسبتها و طريقة أستخدامها ..

لا تقتل (( أى لا تبادر بالأعتداء و القتل بدون وجه حق )) ..

و لكن جاااااااااااااء تشريع السماااااااح بالقتل (( بحدود لأسترداد الحق و ردع المجرم ، وإلا ستكون الأرض فووووووووووووضى )) ..

=================================

أنظروا و قارنوا و أفهموا لا تحفظوا ..

أدركووووووووووااااااااااااااا لا تتلقنوا إلا بالدراااسة ..

أنا أتيت الأية بعكسها فى الظااااااااااهر بعكس ما تفعلووون تستخدموووووووون الأية الواحدة لمصلحتكم ، لتشريع الذل و هدر الكراااااااااااااامة و الشرف ..

أنا لا أتهم بل هو واااااااااقع ملمووووووووووس ..

أنا كنت من المشتركييييييين بمسابقة (( *ماراثون الكتااااب المقدس* )) ، بعد كدا هوضحلكم ليييييييه قولتلكم أنا مش بفتح الكتااااااااااب المقدس من فترة ..

 بعد *حادثة نجع حمااااااااادى* قررت أنى لازم نتحرررررررك ، عشاااااااان نتحرك لازم نزيل الغشاااااااوة من التعاليم الخطأ ، أدرك أننى سأواجه متاعب لأن ذلك وضع من مئااااات السنوات ..

محضرلكم بحث شاااااااااااااااامل ..

(( دى عينة )) ..

ربنا اللى يعلم أنا كتبت الكلمات دى و بكراااااااااااا و عندى أمتحاااااااان (( هيروغليفى ))
(( وقت قاااااتل )) لكن كله يهوووون لأجل السيد ..



*أننى أعلن أننى على أستعداد تااااااااام للرد لأى مناااااااااااااااااظر ..*

ربنا معاكم ..


----------



## asmicheal (15 يونيو 2010)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *يا جمااااااااااااااااااااااعه الموضوع اتشتت*​
> 
> *تيجو نفتح موضوع في القسم العام و ننقل فيه الردود السالفه*​
> *للوصول لافضل نتيجه و عشان اتكلم براحتي ههههههه*​
> ...


 

:download:

ما انا من الصبح بقول افتحوا موضوع منفصل تروث 

بس لاتنقلوا مشاركات لانى  لن اشارك اكتر مما كتبت 

وهو  قناعتى المسيحية بمسيحيتى


----------



## asmicheal (15 يونيو 2010)

zama قال:


> لا أسمحيلى أنا مضطر أدخل المنااقشة لأنها تناقش جاااااانب من جوااااانب فكرى ..
> 
> حضرتك بأمثلتك دى بتضعى الصلاة موضع مقااااااااااارنة هينتج عنها أثباااات لقوة أو لضعف و المبدأ أساساً ليس هكذا تحتسب الأموووووووووور ..
> 
> ...


 


:download:

مش هناقش معاك مينا زاما 

مع حفظ حقى بالاختلاف 

وكل الكلام اللى قلتة مردود علية 

بس 

فى موضوعك الحلو  المنفصل انت ومينا الامير 


بعد امتحانك مينا 

من فضلك 

من فضلك 

ذاكر وخللى الحرب بعد ما تخلص امتحانات 

 بلييييييييييييييز

صدقنى لانى بجد اخاف على امتحانك


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (15 يونيو 2010)

*ياريت يا استاذ زاما تفتح موضوع جديد ونتناقش*
*انا مش فاهم انت تقصد منسكتش عن حقنا يعني ناخدة بدراعنا ونقتل اللي بيقتلونا ولا قصدك نلجأ للقانون ولا اية ؟*

​


----------



## asmicheal (15 يونيو 2010)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *ياريت يا استاذ زاما تفتح موضوع جديد ونتناقش*
> 
> *انا مش فاهم انت تقصد منسكتش عن حقنا يعني ناخدة بدراعنا ونقتل اللي بيقتلونا ولا قصدك نلجأ للقانون ولا اية ؟*​


 

:download:


يقصد ان امتحان الهيروغليفى تاعبة شوية 

وخلاص هيروح يذاكر يا كيرو 

بلاش تفتحة بالاسئلة 




وبعد امتحاناتك زاما ما تخلص 

لينا عندك موضوع 

هتابعة بس مش هشارك فية 

ربنا معاك زاما من فضلك اقفل النت 

وهاصلى لك اعلى تقدير


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (15 يونيو 2010)

*مخدتش بالي من موضوع الامتحان*
*اتفضل يا زاما ذاكر*
*واعتبر ردي مش موجود دلوقتي*
*ولو مجبتش تقدير في المادة دي بالذات هنزعل مع بعض*
*هههههههه*​


----------



## zama (15 يونيو 2010)

kerlos-love-jesus قال:


> *ياريت يا استاذ زاما تفتح موضوع جديد ونتناقش*
> *انا مش فاهم انت تقصد منسكتش عن حقنا يعني ناخدة بدراعنا ونقتل اللي بيقتلونا ولا قصدك نلجأ للقانون ولا اية ؟*
> 
> ​



حبيبى ، هعمل موضوع بس بعد أمتحاناتى ..

أستأذنك ، أنا مش بقصد ولا بقوووووووول (( الأنجيييييييل هو  اللى بيقووووووول )) ..

أنا بتكلم بالتوثيق ..

القانون ، لو سيادتك شااااااايف أنه هيديلك حقك ياريت تعرفنى طريقه معاااااااك ..


----------



## zama (15 يونيو 2010)

> وهو  قناعتى المسيحية بمسيحيتى



حضرتك ياريت تقرى اللى كتبته ، مع أحترااااااااامى لوجهة نظرك ..

مينفعش تقتنعى من غير قراءة ..

أما بالنسبة لأن حضرتك حتى مش هتشاركى فى الموضوع المنفصل ، فأعتقد إن دا يعتبر تنحى لعدم المواجهة ..

فى كلتا الحالات تشرفى بأى طريقة ..


----------



## asmicheal (15 يونيو 2010)

zama قال:


> حضرتك ياريت تقرى اللى كتبته ، مع أحترااااااااامى لوجهة نظرك ..
> 
> مينفعش تقتنعى من غير قراءة ..
> 
> ...


 


:download:


*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=140528*


----------



## tamav maria (15 يونيو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> تمويه تمويه  ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> انتى عارفة تلات ارباع المنتدى فاكرين
> 
> ...





هههههههههههههههه
عندك خمسين او ستين سنه  
هههههههههههههه
طبعا لانك تاسوني 
وممكن تكوني زوجة كاهن 
والكاهن ده عجوز 
يعني لازم تكوني انت عجوزه 
هههههههههههههههه
علي فكره لازم تغيري اسمك
من تاسوني كوينه الي 
تاسوني الصغنونه


----------



## Alcrusader (15 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> معاك مينا
> بس هاسيب لك نقط تتامل فيها ولن اناقش كى لا نخرج خارج الموضوع
> ...


*

أنا لا أوافقك تماماً عزيزتي. 
أنا أوافق على ما قالوه الأخ COPTIC_KNIGHT .
 واعرفي شيئاً  asmicheal الصلاة وحدها لا تكفي.
إن لم تقرن بالعمل الدؤوب فلا  فائدة من الصلاة.

هل أنا الأن لو صليت وطلبت من الرب انو يخليني ارباح 100 مليون دولار  في سحب اليانصيب أو في ال- loto  هل ممكن تحصل؟ ما هي حظوظي؟
 هل إذاً أقعد في البيت ولا أعمل ولا أتعلم ولا اسعى من أجل أن احصل على المال  و اكتفي بالدعاء والصلاة ؟!؟

المشكلة هي الخوف وتفسير الأيات خطأ!!! 
من ضرب على خدك الأيمن أدر له الأيسر = > مش معناها دعه يكسر لك وجهك ويدعس عليك وينتهك شرفك وعرضك وحقك.
الساكت عن الحق هو شيطان أخرس! !! كيف شكل ترضى أن يحصل لك ذلك من دون أن تقاوم؟
المسيح قال لنا أرسلتكم تكونوا حكماء كالحيات وودعاء كالحملان. ومش تكونوا حملاً دوماً ومستضعفين!  هذا ما لم يفهمه المسيحين الشرقين. وهم المسؤلون أولاً عن ما حصل لهم من قتل وإضطهاد على مر العصور حتى الأن...
اقرأوا العهد القديم كيف كان جدودنا يدافعوا عن ارضهم. كانوا بيد يحملون السيف، وبالأخرى يعملون وأفواههم لا تكف عن تلاوة الصلوات.

نعم المسيح قال بالحرف : "لا تقتل"، وهي مذكورة في الوصاية ال-10.
ولكن هناك شئ إسمه الدفاع عن النفس، لو هجم على بيتك شخص يريد قتلك من أجل أن يغتصب نساء بيتك هل تقول له: "أهلاً وسهلاً بك! اتفضل اقتلني أولاً، وبعدين إستمتع بالنساء؟"
ما هذا الهراء.




			وتحولت لديانة حرب وسيف
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


أفضل أن أحارب تحت أي إسم  وشعار غير مسيحي، ولكن من أجل الدفاع عن المسيحين.
ولو كنت سأدخل الجحيم من أجل دفاعي عن اخوتي في المسيح من أجل أن يعيشوا حياة  أفضل، فأنا لا مشكلة عندي في ذلك. أفضل أن يعيش أهلي  وأهل بلادي بشرف وكرامة على أن يتم إنتهاك شرفهم واستغلالهم وأخذ حقوقهم .


*


----------



## asmicheal (15 يونيو 2010)

Alcrusader قال:


> *أنا لا أوافقك تماماً عزيزتي. *
> *أنا أوافق على ما قالوه الأخ COPTIC_KNIGHT .*
> *واعرفي شيئاً asmicheal الصلاة وحدها لا تكفي.*
> *إن لم تقرن بالعمل الدؤوب فلا فائدة من الصلاة.*
> ...


 




:download:


كمل معانا هنا 

بعد 

ما تخلص امتحانات لو بتمتحن كروس 


الموضوع ممنوع على الممتحنين 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


اهلا بيك عزيزى لما تخلص 




*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=140528*


----------



## Alcrusader (15 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> كمل معانا هنا
> ...


*
هاهاهاهاهاهاهاها :hlp:
سامحينا يا asmicheal  هلأ بس نخلص إمتحانات ح نفلت على هذا الموضوع 30: 
 بس حبيت أقول موقفي :*hlp::crazy_pil


----------



## asmicheal (15 يونيو 2010)

بعتذر لكل المتابعيين عن التشتيت 

اللى حصل بالموضوع 

نرجع لموضوعنا 


اسماء اعضاء محيرانى  


هاجمع اسماء 

واضحة ومفهومة بس 

هاسئل عن دلالة الارقام  اللى بالاسماء


----------



## asmicheal (15 يونيو 2010)

اسم جميل لشخصية حلوة 

اقرا لها وتعجبنى 


*مونيكا 57*

اسمك اخترتية لية واية حكاية الرقم فية 

لو مش تتضايقى ياريت تقوللى لنا


----------



## asmicheal (15 يونيو 2010)

عضوة جميلة 

*مريم12*



لية 12  لو ممكن تقوللى لينا اختارتية لية


----------



## Critic (15 يونيو 2010)

*عندى طلبين من حضرتك يا تاسونى اسميشال*

*اولا ياريت تطلبى حذف كل الصراعات المشتتة بعيدا عن الموضوع*
*ثانيا اتمنى كنصيحة iتخلى الموضوع اروع لكن هيحتاج منك مجهود انك تقومى بوضع الاسماء اللى قالت سبب اختيارها لاسمها فى بداية الموضوع برابط المداخلة اللى بيشير لردهم*

*على سبيل المثال :*

*asmicheal *
*كليمو*
....
....
...

*على حسب ترتيب الرد مثلا*

*و هكذا*

*و شكرا*


----------



## just member (15 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههه*
> *انت دايما كده نساي هههه*
> *صلوات العدرا والقديسين معاك دايما*
> *بص سيبك من الموضوع وتعالي نرغي شوية هههههههه*​


*الله يخليكي يا روكا
ربنا يباركك اختى العزيزة
*​


asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> لا يا عم ما لياش
> فى السياسات  الخاصة
> ...


*خطيبتى مين
انتى فهمتيني غلط خالص
انا حبيبتى ياللى بقصدها ماتنفعش تكون خطيبتى
لانها عروستى الجميلة بكل زمان ومكان
*​


asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


*بلاش كلام فاضى
انتبهى لكلامك حتى ولو كان بهزار
ع فكرة ضايقتيني وانا ياللى غلطان انى جيت بمحبة اشارك وسطيكم
او بمعنى اصح
فى مواضيعك يا بطة...
سلام ونعمة
*​


----------



## asmicheal (15 يونيو 2010)

just member قال:


> *الله يخليكي يا روكا*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك اختى العزيزة*
> 
> ...







:download:



لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

ما تضايقتش د/جوجو 

دة 

بضحك معاكم بس 

اصفر وبرتقال واحمر 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وقلنا 

بطة دى مش طقسية 

لاننا 

صايمين وبطة فطارى 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


يالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

مش هحرمك من متعة طردى 

اللى متعيين مخصوص 

علشان تنفذها 

ولو 

ان 

دة 

هيزعل ازرق واخضر وفسفورى واصفر وبرتقال واحمر 


كتيررررررر

نفسهم 
فى طرد 

المشاغبة الغلبانة اللى جنب الحيط 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


مش تزعل د /جوجو 
​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (15 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*طيب معلش اعذريني ولو اني رخم اني بدخل
هو حضرتك مقتنعة بالكلام دة ولا دة هزار
ولو هزار دة تقريبا بيتكرر في 90% من مشاركاتك
وانا شايف غيركدة تماما
حضرتك من القلائل اللي بلاقي الكل بيحترمهم وبيقدرهم
لية الشعور بعدم الأمان دة 
هههههههه
وان الإدارة مستنية غلطة او الاعضاء عشان تبلغ
*​


----------



## asmicheal (15 يونيو 2010)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *طيب معلش اعذريني ولو اني رخم اني بدخل*
> 
> *هو حضرتك مقتنعة بالكلام دة ولا دة هزار*
> *ولو هزار دة تقريبا بيتكرر في 90% من مشاركاتك*
> ...


 


:download:


لا مش مسائلة عدم امان كيرو 

بس لان كتير من موضوعاتى

 (مش كلها 99% منها بس  ههههههههههه )

بتثير الجدل 

او النقاش 

او راى مختلف ضد التيار 

اطلاقا كيرو لا اقصدة 

يعنى لا ابغى اختلاف لمجرد الاختلاف 

انما اعرض ايمانيتى وافكارى 

بما يرضى اللة اولا ثم ضميرى ثانيا 

ويحدث ما يحدث 


فبسبق   ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وبعدين 

لا تخف 

انا اكتر واحدة بتراجع الادارة لما حاجة لا افهمها 

واسال روك ودونا 

ياما عانوا وس يعانوا 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لكن بصراحة 
روك رغم  حزمة 

من اروع الادمين 

نضج وديمقراطية وادارة حكيمة 

الحق يتقال


----------



## asmicheal (15 يونيو 2010)

Critic قال:


> *عندى طلبين من حضرتك يا تاسونى اسميشال*
> 
> *اولا ياريت تطلبى حذف كل الصراعات المشتتة بعيدا عن الموضوع*
> *ثانيا اتمنى كنصيحة iتخلى الموضوع اروع لكن هيحتاج منك مجهود انك تقومى بوضع الاسماء اللى قالت سبب اختيارها لاسمها فى بداية الموضوع برابط المداخلة اللى بيشير لردهم*
> ...


 




:download:


راى رائع كيريتيك 

وحاضر سانفذة 

بس لا اعرف اضع روابط 

هل تقصد بروبرتى المشاركة


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (15 يونيو 2010)

*تمااام
وصلت


وحلو اوي التعبير دة
*​


asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> من اروع الادمين



*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
جمع ادمن .. ادمين
عربي دة يا مرسي ؟
ههههههههههههههههههههه

على رأيك
احممممممممم
*​


----------



## Critic (15 يونيو 2010)

> بس لا اعرف اضع روابط


*بتختارى المشاركة (زى ما بتبعتيهالنا)*
*و بتنسخى الرابط بتاعها (كوبى)*

*و مثلا تكتبى اسم *
*just member*

*و تختارى الاسم كله (تعمليه عليه select يبقى باللون الازرق)*
*و بعد كدة تدوسى على العلامة دى هيطلعلك قايمة تعملى فيها بيست للرابط اللى انتى نسختيه (بتاع المشاركة) زى ما الصورة بتقول :*







*هتلاقى الاسم بقى مخفى جواه الرابط*
*يعنى لو دوستى على الاسم خيجبلك المشاركة بتعاته*
*و هتبقى النتيجة كدة*

*just member*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2173037&postcount=9*

*على بعضهم*

*just member*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (15 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> اسم جميل لشخصية حلوة
> 
> اقرا لها وتعجبنى
> 
> ...




*مونيكا أم أغسطينوس
قرأت عنها وأعجبتنى
وهذا سبب إختيار الإسم
أمارقم 57 فهو سنة ميلادى
ميرسى على الموضوع اللطيف
أشكرك حبيبتى  على إشراكى فى الموضوع
الرب يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## asmicheal (15 يونيو 2010)

كريتيك


----------



## Critic (15 يونيو 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2178310&postcount=174


> كريتيك


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2178310&postcount=174http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2178310&postcount=174
*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*صح كدة برااااااااااااافوووووووووووووو*

*

*

*بس اعمليها بئا على المشارة اللى كتبت فيها معنى اسمى مش اى مشاركة و خلاص ههههههههه*
* و لو عدلتى الموضوع حوطيهم فى الاول كمرجع هيبقى موضوع اكاديمى*
*و على فكرة ينفع حد يعملهم معاكى و تقتبسيهم عادى*
*انا لو منك اسخر حد (فاضى و معندوش امتحانات) دلوقت يعملهم معاكى*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## asmicheal (16 يونيو 2010)

Critic قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *صح كدة برااااااااااااافوووووووووووووو*
> 
> ...


 


:download:

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا كريتيك 

المتطوعين كتير من غير سخرة 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بس 
انا اللى مش بحب اسخّر حد واتعبة 

هاعملهم اهداء ليك 


لانك علمتنى حكاية الاسم المصدر دى 


شكرا ليك 

اعلى تقدير بامتحاناتك 


ازاى بتفتح النت فى الامتحانات 


هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (16 يونيو 2010)

يوجد فهرس لكل الاسماء الرائعة التى شاركت 

وبالضغط على الاسم 

يمكنك التعرف على صاحبة 


www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2172934&postcount=2


فى انتظار بقية الاسماء


----------



## asmicheal (16 يونيو 2010)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *مونيكا أم أغسطينوس​*
> *قرأت عنها وأعجبتنى*
> *وهذا سبب إختيار الإسم*
> *أمارقم 57 فهو سنة ميلادى*
> ...


 

:download:

اللة مونيكا ام اغسطينوس 

التى غيرت مسار ابنها البعيد الخاطىء 
ب 20 سنة دموع 

من اجمل الشخصيات لقلبى القديس اوغسطينوس وامة القديسة مونيكا 


شكرا استاذة مونيكا 

مرورك نورنا صحيح


----------



## asmicheal (16 يونيو 2010)

اسم جميل مفهوم 
لكن نحب نعرف سبب اختيار الاسم 
ودلالة الرقم 


*Jesus Son 261*


----------



## asmicheal (16 يونيو 2010)

يعنى لو اسمى 

فية كل ال oooooooooooooo

دى اكيد هنساهم كل ما اجى ادخل المنتدى 

*Dido0o0o0o0o*


*اخترت اسمك ازاى ولية *


----------



## asmicheal (16 يونيو 2010)

اسم جميل 

احب اعرف اختارتة صاحبتة ازاى ولية 

*بنت كلوج*


----------



## asmicheal (16 يونيو 2010)

اسم جميل ومميز لشخصية متميزة بالفعل 


*fady_temon* 

اسمك لية اخترتة 



6/1


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (16 يونيو 2010)

*


asmicheal قال:




اسم جميل مفهوم 
لكن نحب نعرف سبب اختيار الاسم 
ودلالة الرقم 


jesus son 261

أنقر للتوسيع...


معلش يا جماعة انا آسف
اعفوني من السؤال دا لأسباب شخصية و دواعي امنية​*


----------



## asmicheal (16 يونيو 2010)

Jesus Son 261 قال:


> *معلش يا جماعة انا آسف*
> 
> *اعفوني من السؤال دا لأسباب شخصية و دواعي امنية*​


 


:download:

براحتك  وليك كامل الحرية عزيزى 

شكرا لمرورك


----------



## اكليل الشوك (16 يونيو 2010)

*موضوع رائع يا ايمى و كل مواضيعك جميلة جدا ربنا يباركك يا قمر​*


----------



## asmicheal (16 يونيو 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> *موضوع رائع يا ايمى و كل مواضيعك جميلة جدا ربنا يباركك يا قمر​*


 

:download:

مش هتصدقى 

لسة كنت هابعت لك 

لان اسمك اية بالروعة والعمق 

اختارتى اسمك ازاى ولية 


*اكليل الشوك *


----------



## FADY_TEMON (18 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> اسم جميل ومميز لشخصية متميزة بالفعل
> 
> 
> *fady_temon*
> ...



واحد صحبي في الكلية طلع عليا الاسم عشان أنا كنت بذاكر مع بنت تخينة قوي فسماني تيمون وهي بومبا​


----------



## just member (18 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




























*شوفى ها المشاركة اللى كتبت بواسطة الاخ كيرلس
هاد بالظبط رأيى وياللى بدى اقولو*
*واحب اضيف انة مو بيتكرر بنسبة 90% لا
دة بنسبة 99% كمان
احنا مرحبين بوجودك يا اسماشيل
وياريتك تسيبك من الكلام الفاضى دة كلة...
*​


Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *طيب معلش اعذريني ولو اني رخم اني بدخل
> هو حضرتك مقتنعة بالكلام دة ولا دة هزار
> ولو هزار دة تقريبا بيتكرر في 90% من مشاركاتك
> وانا شايف غيركدة تماما
> ...


*الاخ العزيز كيرلس
ليس  من حقك ان تحكى فى حقها مثل هاد الكلام
هون بالمنتدى الكل يحترم والكل فوق رأس الجميع
والكل كمان خادم للثانى
صدقنى يا اخى شعور الامان موجود بالمنتدى واعضائة
بس المشكلة فينا احنا هنحسة ولا لا
للعلم كمان
انا قلتها قبل هيك
الادارة مو مستنية غلطة ولا اى شيئ
نحنا مو بالمرصاد
سبق وقلت نحنا هون لخدمتكم
لا اكثر...
ربنا يديم كل محبة جميلة بينا

ملحوظة/
بيكون افضل لو حاكيتلها اعتذار عن كلمتك
سلام ونعمة
*​


----------



## asmicheal (18 يونيو 2010)

just member قال:


> *شوفى ها المشاركة اللى كتبت بواسطة الاخ كيرلس*
> *هاد بالظبط رأيى وياللى بدى اقولو*
> *واحب اضيف انة مو بيتكرر بنسبة 90% لا*
> *دة بنسبة 99% كمان*
> ...


 






شكرا د/جوجو 

ومتشكرة لمحبتكم جميعا 

ومافيش اعتذار بين الناس المليانين محبة زى كيرو 

هوة برضة معذور  كلامى ممكن يتفهم  كدة 

وبصراحة 


لو الادارة مستنية لى على غلط 


كان زمانى انطردت وبجد من زماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان 


بصراحة اللى بعملة فيكم مش شوية 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههه



شكرا د/جوجو شكرا كيرو


----------



## MATTEW (18 يونيو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه  ما انا عارفة
> 
> ولقيته مستعمل هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



*لا انا بحب كله يبقي علي الزيرو هههههه

انا راجل فنجري مبيهمنيش الفلوس  *


----------



## asmicheal (18 يونيو 2010)

اسم حالم وجميل 

*Dream*

*لية اخترت الاسم دة *


----------



## asmicheal (18 يونيو 2010)

اللة على الاسماء الرائعة 
*al kharek *

*قوي بالمسيح*


ازاى ولية اخترت الاسم دة


----------



## asmicheal (18 يونيو 2010)

اسم جميل ومثير 


*answer me muslims* 

ياترى اخترت الاسم دة لية وازاى


----------



## tamav maria (19 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> شكرا د/جوجو
> 
> ومتشكرة لمحبتكم جميعا
> 
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههه
معلهش نستحمل كل ده 
علشان خاطر عيونك ياجميل
هو فيه اغلي من اسميشيل 
في المنتدي


----------



## asmicheal (19 يونيو 2010)

netta قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههه
> معلهش نستحمل كل ده
> علشان خاطر عيونك ياجميل
> ...


 

:download:


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههه

هو فية حد بيقول كدة غيرك يا نيتا يا حبى 

يا بنتى انتى وكام حد يتعدوا على الاصابع اللى بيستحملونى 
وياخدونى كلى على بعضى وان باكدج 

الباقى بقى بيفصصونى حرف حرف وبالنقطة كمان 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (19 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...




هههههههههههههههه
معلهش ياقمر 
ليكي رب اسمه الكريم 
وبعدين انتي عارف المثل اللي بيقول 
القط يحب خناقه 
اهو انت كده 
تعاكسيهم وهما يزيدوا في حبهم ليكي
يا بختك ياعم المنتدي كله بيحبك


----------



## asmicheal (19 يونيو 2010)

netta قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> معلهش ياقمر
> ليكي رب اسمه الكريم
> وبعدين انتي عارف المثل اللي بيقول
> ...


 



:download:



بمناسبة القط والخنقة 

خشى هنا 
وقوللى لى رايك 

فى الخنقة البيور بيور من غير لف ولا دوران 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2186531#post2186531


----------



## asmicheal (20 يونيو 2010)

اسم مثير وعميق 
واشك ان لة عمق باختيارة 


*يهوذا الالفية* 


اخترت اسمك ازاى ولية


----------



## answer me muslims (29 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> اسم جميل ومثير
> 
> 
> *answer me muslims*
> ...



كنت على برناج اسمه البال توك وكان اسمى يارب افتح القلوب بعد مناقشات كتير اكتشفت ان مفيش حد من الاخوة المسلمين بيرد عليا رحت مسمى نفسى انسر مى مسلم كانوع من الاستفزاز علشان حد يرد عليا


----------



## asmicheal (12 أغسطس 2010)

اسم رائع 
لفت انتباهى 

ياترى اخترت هذا الاسم ازاى ولية 


*peace_86*


----------



## asmicheal (12 أغسطس 2010)

اسم اية بالجمال والرقة 
















*red_pansy* 




اخترتى هذا الاسم ازاى ولية 



​


----------



## peace_86 (12 أغسطس 2010)

صديقي asmicheal  ..

أنا من زمان كنت أحب اسم بيس.. لأن كلمة بيس تعني سلام..
وانا شخص إلى حد كبير مسالم واحب السلام،
أنا كنت انسان غير مسيحي لمدة 21 سنة ... وتعاليم ديني الأولاني كان مالوش ولا حتة سلام..
بس بعد ما آمنت بالسيد المسيح.. عرفت بأن هناك سلام ..

لذلك اخترت سلام .. أما 86 فهو تاريخ يعز على قلبي ولا أحب حقيقة أن اقولها على الملأ ..
مع العلم بأني بالبداية طلبت من الصديق روك أن يجعل اسمي بيس لأن أول مادخلت المنتدى دخلت بإسم آخر ...
لكن اكتشفت أن اسم بيس هو موجود لأحد الأعضاء ... لذلك قررت ان اضيف عليه رقم 86 وزي ماقلتلك هو تاريخ يعز علي ..

اتمنى تكون وصلت فكرتي لول .... عايزين نعرف اسمك يعني ايه؟


----------



## asmicheal (12 أغسطس 2010)

peace_86 قال:


> صديقي asmicheal ..





peace_86 قال:


> أنا من زمان كنت أحب اسم بيس.. لأن كلمة بيس تعني سلام..
> وانا شخص إلى حد كبير مسالم واحب السلام،
> أنا كنت انسان غير مسيحي لمدة 21 سنة ... وتعاليم ديني الأولاني كان مالوش ولا حتة سلام..
> بس بعد ما آمنت بالسيد المسيح.. عرفت بأن هناك سلام ..
> ...






:download:

اختيار رائع وموفق 

كنت اعرف ان وراء كل اسم قصة جميلة 

لكن اجملها انك وجدت السلام الحقيقى 
الذى يفوق كل عقل والذى  لا يقدر احد ان ينزعة منك 
لانة حصريا وخصيصا لك بالاسم 


انا اختك مش اخوك 
و
a - s - micheal


اختصار لاسمى الحقيقى 

تشرفت باسمك بيس 86

وشكرا لمشاركتك الرائعة


----------



## red_pansy (12 أغسطس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> اسم اية بالجمال والرقة
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يااااااااااااااااااااه بجد انتى رجعتينى لايام زمان كان الكلللللل بيسالنى نفس السؤال:t9:**

وحضرتك حبيتى تقلبى المواجع قصدى الاسئلة الحلوة:hlp: هههههههههههههههههههههه

بصى  هى بانسى معناها زهرة الثالوث وانا حطتلها ريد عشان تبقى حمرة مش عشان اطير الناموس ماشى:smil16: ههههههههههههههههههههههههه 


اما ازاى ولية وفين وامتى هاقولك ياختى واحكيلك ويدينى ويديكى طولة العمر :a4:

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

كان ياما كان وخير اللهم اجعلة خيرررررر اول ما حبيت ادخل المنتدى حبيت ادخل باسم غريب

وروحت جبت قاموس وقعدت ادور فية على اى كلمة غريبة كدة وقعدت ادوووووووور وادووووووووووووور لغاية اما دماغى لفت وقلت مش عاوزة خلاص مش عاوزاة يابابا مش عاوزاة:01A0FF~139:هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اوعى تكونى تعبتى زمانك بتقولى انا اللى جبت دا كلة لنفسى :t12:

مش هاطول خلاص وفجاة لقيت بانسى وانها زهرة الثالوث عجبنى اوى وروحت قلت بانسى لوحدة مينفعش ممكن يخاف من الضلمة قلت احط ريد تونسة ههههههههههههههههههههه

وتوتة توتة خلصت الحدوتة طبعا اكيد ومؤكد حلوة مش ملتوتة :new6:* 

*تسلمى ياسكرررررة *​


----------



## asmicheal (12 أغسطس 2010)

red_pansy قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> 
> 
> *يااااااااااااااااااااه بجد انتى رجعتينى لايام زمان كان الكلللللل بيسالنى نفس السؤال:t9:*​
> ...


 


:download:

انتى شخصية لذيذة 
ردك حقيقى امور وعجبنى 

واول مرة اعرف ان البانسية 
اسمة زهرة الثالوث 


اختيار موفق 
وشكرا لمشاركتك اللذيذة بجد 

اتمنى اشوفك بكل موضوعاتى الغلبانة 

يا عسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسولة


----------



## red_pansy (12 أغسطس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> انتى شخصية لذيذة
> ردك حقيقى امور وعجبنى
> ...


*اهو انتى ياقمررررة :Love_Letter_Send:

ربنا يخليكى وموضوعك جميل بجد :hlp:

ياموسهل اشوف مواضيعك بس النظر بعافية ابقى قوليلى يابتى لحسن ساعات بيكون فى عمش ليلى:smil16: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

​


----------



## عبير الورد (12 أغسطس 2010)

اسألوني عن اسمي<<اطلعي برا


----------



## asmicheal (12 أغسطس 2010)

غصات الحنين قال:


> اسألوني عن اسمي<<اطلعي برا


 

:download:

بعد الشر مين دة اللى يقدر يطلعك برة موضوعى 
اهلا بيكى 

اسم مثير فعلا 

غصات الحنين

كلة حنين 

اخترتى اسمك لية وازاى 

ومستنية ردك حبيبتى


----------



## عبير الورد (13 أغسطس 2010)

اخترت اسمي بعد محاولات كثيره اسجل بسم مختلف
لكن رفض يسجلني المنتدى وقررت افكر في اسم غريب ومخطرش ببال حد
وطلع الاسم دا في بالي وفعلا سجلني وتم قبولي


----------



## asmicheal (13 أغسطس 2010)

اسم مميز 

**s.o.g**

بس 

اخترتة ازاى ولية ؟


----------



## asmicheal (13 أغسطس 2010)

اسم جديد 


بجيب قاموس لافك شفرتة 

ههههههههههههه


*2ana 7or* 



اخترت اسمك دة ازاى ولية ؟


----------



## asmicheal (13 أغسطس 2010)

اسم بغاية الجمال 

توبنى يا يسوع 


2winy ya yso3 

اسمك الجميل اخترتة ازاى ولية ؟


----------



## *S.O.G* (22 نوفمبر 2011)

asmicheal قال:


> اسم مميز
> 
> **s.o.g**
> 
> ...



معاني الاسم موجودة في توقيعي
للأمانة انا كان في بالي المعنى الأول فقط .. ابن الله
لأن سيدي ابن الله
ولأن إخوتي أبناء الله
فاخترت أول 3 حروف من الاسم
أتمنى تكون الفكرة وضحت وآسف عن التأخير لكن صرلي سنين منقطع عن المنتديات ...


----------

